# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u SLOVENIJI

## BHany

U skladu s najavljenom reorganizacijom i uređenjem foruma otvaram novu temu _Potpomognuta u SLOVENIJI
_
*Molim vas da budete sažeti, informativni i da dijelite korisne informacije. 
*

*Molim vas, ponovno, kao i na početku prošlog      topica, nemojte vibrati i ostalo (za to imate odbrojavanje –  vibranje     ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja) i chatati  (chat  ćemo    brisati, također, bez upozorenja)*. Nastojat  ćemo u  tome  biti   dosljedni koliko nam mogućnosti dopuštaju jer  želimo da na  ovoj  temi,   kao i na svim drugima, prije svega budu  dostupne  informacije. 

*SRETNO SVIMA 

**STARA TEMA*

----------


## BHany

*Kopiram stare postove i upute.
Ako treba ažurirati informacije, ako su ove zastarjele i ima novih, molim vas da nas obavijetite pa da promjenimo u ovim uvodnim postovima.
Ili sami napišite u prvim postovima nakon vih uvodnih.*_



UPUTE ZA POSTOJNU/LJUBLJANU_
 _lezanka


PostPostano: ned kol 09, 2009 7:37 pm    Naslov: Ponavljam kompilaciju iskustva kod dr. Reša 

Rezultat iskustva kod dr.Reša je da je žena sada u mislim 25-tjednu    trudnoće, sa bebicom je sve kako treba. Transferirana su dva embrija, no    jedan se prestao razvijati u osmom tjednu trudnoće, no zato drugi već    redovito budi ženu, lupka na sve strane i već smo ekstremno emotivno    vezani uz nju.

Ginekologica se smijala prije par dana jer se bebica toliko micala da je    nekoliko puta morala pokušavati uhvatiti pravu sliku na ultrazvuku   kako  bi izmjerila parametre. Curica je, odlučili smo se za ime, itd.   itd.

Ne postoji apsolutno niti jedan razlog zašto na sljedeći postupak (ako    se druga bebica ne dogodi prirodnim putem) ne budemo išli opet kod    dr.Reša. Da smo išli u Maribor, došli bi na red taman negdje kada    očekujemo da ćemo držati našu curicu u rukama.

Ovo je naše iskustvo iz drugog mjeseca 2009. godine. Oplodnja je bila 24.02.2009, a transfer 26.02.2009.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Na ovom forumu smo našli puno korisnih informacija, no nekako su    dominantne Mariborčanke, a o dr. Reš iz Ljubljane ima prilično malo    iskustava (jedna stara zatvorena tema), pa sam odlučio podijeliti naše    prvo i početno iskustvo.

Nakon par godina pokušavanja i konačno obavljenih svi pregleda meni je    dijagnosticirana oligoastenotetrato spermija, te je ponuđeno kao jedino    rješenje umjetna oplodnja. Nismo htjeli ići u naše državne klinike, a    naše privatne bez nekog posebnog razloga nismo niti uzimali u obzir.    Naša liječnica man je preporučila da se naručimo za Maribor, a dok    čekamo da probamo u Rijeci. Pošto se u Mariboru čeka prilično dugo,    odlučili smo se za dr.Reš-a, koji ima jednako dobre rezultate i mnogo    brže se dođe na red.

Ovo mnogo brže je u biti doslovno u danima. Naručivali smo se za prvi    pregled početkom 12. mjeseca, i zbog gužve oko praznika prvi termin za    prvi razgovor je bio slobodan u drugom tjednu prvog mjeseca. Pa smo  tako   nekako i dogovorili. No par tjedana kasnije je nešto kasnila    menstruacija ženi, pa smo pomaknuli prvi dolazak jedno destak dana da ne    potrefimo sljedeći ciklus.

Poziciju ordinacije smo brzo našli na google maps i djelovalo je da ćemo    prilično jednostavno stići do njega. No pokazalo se da je satelitska    snimka stara i da treba zapravo gledati baš kartu gdje su pravilno    ucrtane nove petlje u tom području. Malo smo promašili izlaz, no na    sljedećem smo sišli sa brze ceste, jedno 'tko pita ne skita' i stigli    smo do tog centra.

Oko centra se nalazi dva parkirališta koja su bila puna, a odmah pored    je Interspar trgovina, koja ima svoje parkiralište. I ono je bilo puno    (nije veliko), no brzo je netko odlazio pa smo našli mjesto za    parkiranje. Sam centar je u biti niz ambulanti i nekakvih trgovina (u    prizemlju i na katu) sa natkrivenim trgom u sredini. Ambulanta se nalazi    u prizemlju tog trgića pored stepenica. U biti ambulanta se nalazi u    sklopu nekakvog malog doma zdravlja, tipa čim se uđe nalaziš se u  uskoj   dugoj čekaonici, gdje se vidi da ima tu još barem četri nekakve    ordinacije. No čim uđeš u prvu sa lijeva dođeš u nekakav predprostor    gdje se nalaze sestre, par stolica, wc i primjetiš da tu ima još par    ambulanti. Sestrama smo dali nekakvu dokumentaciju (putovnice) da nas    uvedu u sustav i pričekali smo vani u onoj prvoj čekaonici par minuta.

Mi smo došli jedno petnaestak minuta prije i kako nije bilo nikoga brzo nas je sestra pozvala kod doktora.

Kod doktora smo malo popričali, on je upisivao naše podatke. Za ženu mu    je bio interesantan HSG (prohodnost kanala), te vrijednosti hormona.    Moji nalazi spermiograma ga nisu zapravo zanimali jer se tamo radi na    licu mjesta. Napravio mi je uzv testisa i dao mi posudicu za ejakulat.    Prostor za drkicu/wc je odmah uz ambulantu doktora, tako da zapravo ne    izlaziš vani u vanjsku čekaonicu, već u onaj predprostor gdje su  sestre.   Wc je prostran i ima erotske literature. Čak i nekakav    'automehaničarski' kalendar Smile. Na zidu se nalaze i detaljne upute    kako dati uzorak sa slikama (bez spolovila naravno) i na kraju piše da    se čašica stavi na stol. Uzorak ne treba stavljati na stol već se nosi    odmah nazad u ambulantu liječnika. U međuvremenu je doktor radio uzv    jajnika (i što već ide) ženi, te objašnjavao proceduru.

Uzorak ejakulata je stavio pod mikroskop povezan na televiziju/monitor i    doslovno vidiš spermije kako se kreću po ekranu. Nije radio nikakvo    brojanje, odnosno pravi spermiogram, vjerojatno jer mu ne treba mnoštvo    istih već samo par komada, a oni su se vidjeli na ekranu.

Ja sam bio malo razočaran jer sam se nadao pravoj statistici. Naime moj    prvi spermiogram je bio prilično loš, i nakon tri+tri mjeseca    tableta/promjene navika se dosta popravio, no još uvijek je bio loš.    Kako je prošlo još nekih 2 mjeseca zanimalo me da li ima još pozitivnih    promjena.

Uglavnom moj nalaz krajem četvrtog mjeseca je bio sljedeći: 7.11 Mio/ml,    brzi 9%, polagani 13%, pat.forme 74%. Drugi je bio bolji i treći    konačno početkom 11 mjeseca je bio 15.44 Mio/ml, brzi 16%, polagani 14%,    pat.forme 69%. Zanimljvo je da mi se postotak brzih i polaganih    drastično povečao nakon filtriranja i hranjenja (ona druga kolona) sa 16    i 10 % na 32 i 41 %. No vratimo se na priču.

Sada je slijedilo naše iznenađenje. Pitao je ženu za datum početka    zadnjeg ciklusa i počeo pričati proceduru. Ono što nas je na prvi tren    zbunilo, što je spominjao datum doslovno 7 dana od naše posjete. Naime    mi ćemo početi proceduru odmah sa sljedećom ciklusom. Ima kod sebe    lijekove/ampule, injekcije i odmah nam ih je prodao uz napomenu da ako    ih u Hrvatskoj nabavimo nekako drugačije/jeftinije, da ih slobodno    možemo vratiti i da će nam vratiti novac. Zapravo ovo nisam očekivao, pa    nisam niti imao sav novac kod sebe, pa smo mu ostali nešto sitno   dužni,  a nije htio da idemo do bankomata i vraćamo se, odnosno ostatak   mu  možemo donijeti na prvi uzv.

Procedura je sljedeća. Naravno to se odnosi na ženu i njeno stanje. Ona    je nedavno napunila 30 godina, kanali su prohodni, doktor je na uzv    ustanovio da ima policistične jajnike. Ovdje doktorica nije zamjetila    to, no spominjala je da se vidi više folikula. Doktor odredi očekivan    termin sljedećeg menstrualnog ciklusa i propiše davanje Diphereline    0.1mg nekih 5 dana prije. Drugi dan menstruacije počinje se paralelno    dodatno uzimati dvije ampule (jedna injekcija) Menopur 75 i 8 dana nakon    početka menstruacije dolazimo na uzv kod njega.

Jedna kutija Diphereline kod njega košta 50 eura trebale su nam 2    kutije. Jedna kutija Menopura košta 200 eura i njih nam je trebalo 2    kutije. Sve zajedno za te ampule znači 500 eura. Taj prvi pregled je    koštao 50 eura. Postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje ICSI košta 1100 eura. A    rekao je da uzv košta 35 eura.

Tu smo imali malu raspravu sa njim zašto ICSI. Njegov argument je bio    kako su statistički potencijalni problemi ploda jednaki umjetnom ili    prirodnom oplodnjom, da se ne isplati novčani rizik ponovne procedure    (lijekova) i kako bi za klasični postupak (IVF) na ekranu trebalo biti    spermatozoida kao u mravinjaku.

Također nam je rekao kako se punkcija radi u Postojni, prvenstveno iz    razloga da dođe do nekakvih komplikacija (premda se to do sada nije    nikada desilo) i da on zapravo ima jako malo veze sa Postojnom. Odnosno    gotovo nikakve. Možda je marketinški za njega zanimljivo povezivati ga    da nekakvom specijalnom bolnicom za porodiljstvo, no zapravo se radi    prvenstveno o ambulani u Ljubljani i po meni ne bi trebalo previše    isticati Postojnu kada se on spominje.

Nakon što smo detalje dogovorili slijedilo je probno davanje injekcije.    Naime uzeo je jednu neiskorištenu vodu za ampulu bez lijeka i  pokazivao   kako se lomi ampula, vadi, miješa sa lijekom, mijenjaju  igle, te   doslovno pomogao ženi da si ubrizga potkožno tu vodu, a sve  kako bi nam   pokazao da to nije ništa strašno, a na kraju krajeva to  ćemo morati   raditi sami svako jutro u 06:00 kada za tjedan dana  počnemo. Na prvi uzv   smo isto naručeni u 06:00 ujutro. Zanimljivo je  da se treba obavezno   doći 8 dan nakon početka menstruacije na taj prvi  uzv neovisno da li   pada u subotu ili nedjelju, što znači da tip  doslovno radi svaki dan.

E da skoro sam zaboravio postupak dogovaranja termina. Uglavnom on ima svoje web stranice www.neplodnost.com    i tamo je broj fiksnog telefona. Na taj broj se javljaju one sestre  iz   predčekaonice. Kada sam rekao da se dogovaramo za prvi put, sestra  mi  je  dala broj mobitela od dr. Reša. Razgovor sa njim je bio dosta   kratak,  odnosno kada sam mu rekao da nam je naša doktorica reklam da   moramo ići  na umjetnu oplodnju, da nemamo što više pričati nego da opet   nazovem  sestru i dogovorim termin za ovaj prvi pregled. Doktor priča   hrvatski, a  sestre razumiju Hrvatski i nije bilo nikakvih problema u   dogovaranju  termina i kasnijem pomicanju.

---------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - drugi susret
Danas smo bili na prvom UZV-u 8-dana od početka menstruacije i sedmog od    početka uzimanja Menopura. Dogovoren termin je bio u 06:00. Mi smo    stigli u 06:10.

Zakasnili smo iz dva razloga. Sinoć je pao snijeg u Ljubljani i auto je    doslovno bio prekriven snijegom te okovan ledom. Tu smo izgubili nekih    neplaniranih 10 minuta. Drugi razlog je slabije snalaženje u  Ljubljani   po mraku i sniježnom prekrivaču tako da smo prošli  skretanje. Ovo   kašnjenje spominjem jer smo mislili da li se možda  trebamo javiti da   ćemo kasniti ili nešto slično, a dilema je bila  nepotrebna (i dobro da   ga nismo gnjavili pozivom).

Naime stigli smo u onaj 'dom zdravlja' i u čekaonici je već bilo nekih 7    žena / parova. A ulazilo se unutra poretkom kako su ljudi stizali. Mi    smo došli na red za nekih 20-30 minuta. Sestre u predprostor su sigle    oko 06:30. Kako smo bili među zadnjima sestra je pitala da li ima tko    još za UZV i pozvala nas unutra, te nam je potražila njihovu    dokumentaciju, o nama, gdje sam vidio da je ipak napravljen spermiogram.    Vidio sam postotke 10, 10, 10, 70, a ostatak nisam vidio jer je taman    netko završio i bilo je vrijeme za nas.

Čim smo ušli pitao je u kojoj smo fazi, uputio je ženu da se skine, te    pitao koliko nam je ostalo još lijekova/hormona. Također si je upisao    datum početka menstruacije, i očekivao je da smo i mi upisali na onaj    papir sa planom, no nismo.

Napravio je uzv, pronašao je 3 folikula na jednom i 3 na drugom jajniku.    Po nekoj njegovoj konstrukciji dobio sam dojam je možda očekivao  više,   ne znam zbog čega, no nema nekih problema. Mislim da kada je  gledao  prvi  jajnik da je čak kazao kako se vide i neki manji folikuli  ili  nešto  slično. Zaključak je da dođemo opet za tri dana (subota) na  uzv i  ako  budu zadovoljavajuće veličine, da ćemo dobiti stop injekciju  i da  bi  punkcija bila u ponedjeljak. E da, uzv je vaginalni.

Nama je do danas ostala još samo jedna ampula Dipherelina (u Hrvatskoj    se prodaje pod Decapeptil) i on nam je dao još jednu (uz onu koju smo    donijeli sa sobom), da imamo za sutra i prekosutra. Te je za danas    upotrijebio dodatnu svoju ampulu dipherelina i dvije menopura (koje smo    mi donijeli) i dao (ubrizgao?) ženi.

Pitao je za ostatak pribora da li nam treba i tada smo se sjetili da nam    da dvije duge injekcije (50mm) za miješanje one tekućine i hormona,   jer  ovdje u apotekama imaju samo do 35 mm duge (možda 38 mm), a jedna   se  čak i dobro čudila kako nikada nije imala takve. Vađenje pomiješane    tekućine i hormona dipherelina je malo kompliciranije, taman na knap,   sa  iglom dugom 35 mm, a sa 50mm dugom je bez problema.

Također je žena zamijetila da kada joj je on dao injekcije nije ih skoro    ništa osjetila, a neki put kada si sama daje zna ju peckati to samo    davanje. Njen zaključak je bio da si je davala previše plitko.

Sam uzv je koštao 35 eura, te dvije ampule Dipherelina 14 eura.

Da ne zaboravim. Spavali smo u hostelu. Sada po zimi nije sezona i on je    poluprazan. Dvokrevetna soba sa svojim kupatilom (naravno toplom   vodom,  žena se tuširala) i wc-om, te dva eura turističke takse je   koštala  ukupno 50 eura. Praktično kod hostela je full fleksibilan   check-out  (doslovno baciš ključ u kutiju), te nema dodataka ako uzmeš   samo jedan  dan. Apartmani imaju vrlo uzak i nepraktičan check-in/out   period, sa  silnim dodacima za jedan dan/čudno vrijeme dolazaka i sl.   Jeftiniji  hoteli su nešto skuplji i isto imaju npr. check-out poslje   07:00, a tada  smo mi npr. već krenuli iz Ljubljane..

Opet su me skoro zbunili kada smo dolazili u Ljubljanu, gdje treba sići    sa autoceste/zapravo obilaznice. Uglavnom skreće se/izlazi prvom    sljedećem izlazu nakon izlaza 'ljubljana-brdo'. Naime google je lijepo    pokazao da se sljedeći izlaz zove 'ljubljana-podutik', no zapravo    sljedeći izlaz (na koji se mora naravno skrenuti) je bio skretanje    mislim za 'ljubljana-sjever' (uglavnom skroz desno se mora ići) i vrlo    brzo se pojavii skretanje/izlaz 'ljubljana-podutik'. Kada se makne sa    obilaznice, prvo lijevo, prvo moguće desno i ravno cca 500 m i dođe se    pred taj centar Dravlje. Naravno mi smo ovaj put išli u drugom smjeru u    hostel.

-----------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - treći susret
Evo već smo se vratili sa završnog ultrazvuka. Uglavnom analizirao je    broj i veličine folikula na UZV-u, te odredio punkciju za utorak. Ja sam    se malo iznenadio kada sam vidio na ekranu veličinu folikule od 1.83    cm. Nekako sam imao percepciju da su jajnici veličine testisa Smile    Pomaknuo je planiranu punkciju za jedan dan, te je ženi dao zadnje    injekcije menopura i dipherelina (decapeptila). Dobili smo STOP    injekciju i to 2 ampule Pregnyl 5000 IU (= 10000 IU), koje žena treba    dobiti u duboko meso (u guzu, a one prije su se davale potkožno u    području trbuha) i to si treba dati (u biti vjerojatno ću joj ja dati) u    nedjelju u 21:00. A u Postojnu se trebamo pojaviti u utorak u 08:00.

Danas smo stigli na UZV par minuta prije šest sati (ujutro) i već je    bilo jedno pet parova / žena prije nas, tako da smo došli na red tek oko    06:30, a do tada smo imali prilike poslušati čak dvije vremenske    prognoze na prvom programu Radio Slovenije Smile Za utorak sam ga pitao i    potvrdno je odgovorio da se na red za punkciju stiže kako je tko prvi    stignuo tamo, kao i ovdje za UZV, no o tom iskustvu naknadno.

UZV je već standardno koštao 35 eura, STOP injekcija 24 eura i 7 eura    ampula dipherelina (pošto smo sve već prije potrošili), a kada dođemo na    punkciju trebamo donijeti 1100 eura za ICSI postupak.

U Ljubljani se već jako dobro snalazimo, nije bilo snijega, a i hostel    je bio jednako zadovoljavajući. Već prošli put smo otkrili, a i ovaj  put   uzeli na jednoj od benziskih postaja uz autocestu kavu u putnim    šalicama i baš sam zadovoljan sa njima, no tko više voli na miru piti    kavu već rano ujutro radi kafić na ulazu u sklopu onog doma Dravje.

---------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - četvrti susret u Postojni
Danas smo bili na punkciji u Postojni.

Postojna je mnogo manje mjesto od Ljubljane i kratki pogled na google    maps daje veliku sigurnost u jednostavni dolazak do bolnice. Na slikama    na internet stranicama dr. Reša (www.neplodnost.com)    se gore nalazi slika bijele zgrade (zima je i nema baš zelenila te je    žena htjela baš tu na slici kratiti put do ulaza Smile) i mi smo   mislili  da tu treba ući. Greška. U lijevom kutu se ful sitno vidi neka   plava  zgrada. Ordinacija dr. Reša u Postojni se nalazi u toj plavoj   zgradi.  Ispred tih dviju povezanih zgrada se nalazi parkiralište, a ima   ga i  okolo tako da nije problem pronaći mjesto za parking.

Najkraći put do ordinacije bi bio kroz glavna vrata (vidljiva sa ceste),    kada ta vrata ne bi bila zaključana. Dokaz tome je da svi zaposlenici    tu ulaze. Naime stigli smo sat vremena ranije (u 07:00) i vidio sam  da   svi imaju ključeve, te tu ulaze. Ulaz u ordinaciju (zapravo  čekaonicu   ordinacije) je baš iz tog hodnika koji gleda na zaključani  ulaz bolnice.   Na vratima ulaza u tu čekaonicu se nalazi ona  kakteristična slika sa   papira dr. Reša, zapravo i sa web stranica.

Asistent (možda čak biolog) je brzo stigao i tada smo skužili da su to    zapravo vrata ulaza u čekaonicu ordinacije. Ovaj put ordinacija je  nešto   potpuno drugačije u odnosu na onu u Ljubljani. Dok u Ljubljani,   prostor  koji koriste za uzv i konzultacije zaparavo je samo jedna   prostoriju, a  čekaonice i ostale prostorije dijele sa ostalim   ordinacijama, ovdje se  radi o mnogo većem prostoru sa dosta prostorija,   koje isključivo koristi  dr. Reš.

Čekaonica je prilično prostrana (predčekaonica (ali zapravo gdje čekaš) u    Ljubljani je uža i jako duga). Postoji prostor tipa šalter (koji se  ne   koristi), poseban wc za potrebe pacijenata, poseban za osoblje, te    poseban prostor za složeni postupak izdavanja ejakulata Smile  Zanimljivo   sa enormno porno literature, tipa 20-30 časopisa. Nije mi  baš jasno   čemu sve to. No dobro.

Doktor je stigao već oko 07:30 i relativno brzo nas je pozvao u unutra u    drugi dio ordinacije. Odmah je poslao ženu na skidanje, mene na   davanje  uzorka, te mi je pojasnio kada se vratim sa ejakulatom da   stanem na  nekakve tanke papuče i doklizim u prostor (salu, kako god)   gdje se radi  punkcija i gdje će već biti žena.

Kada sam se vratio sa složenog postupka izdavanja uzorka i doklizio u    prostor, žena je ležala na ginekološkom stolu/stolici (kako se to već    uopće zove), a punkcija je već bila gotova. Potom je doktor uputio ženu    da se obuće, a meni da pričekam da vidimo da li ima spermija u    ejakulatu. U to neko vrijeme se na monitoru moglo vidjeti kako onaj    asistent (ili možda biolog) usisava, prebacuje ili što god radi sa    ženinim jajnim stanicama. Nakon nekog vremena stavili su i uzorak    ejakulata pa se su se vidjeli i spermići na ekranu. Taman u to vrijeme    je bio i gotov nekakav nalaz gdje je ustanovljeno kako su uspješno    izvađene 5 jajne stanice.

Potom smo otišli zajedno do doktorovog stola gdje nam je objasnio dalje    proceduru i zakazao ponovni dolazak dva dana kasnije. Također je rekao    kako broj jajnih stanica je manji nego što bi statistički mogao biti,   no  da je dobro i to. Kazao je kako se na prvom postupku obično daju   dvije  ampule Menopura da bi se vidjelo kako utjeću na proces kod žene,   te kako  bi u slučaju nekih narednih postupaka, vjerojatno žena dobila   više  ampula, pošto sa ovom količinom nije došlo do nekakve   hiperstimulacije,  već manje od očekivane. Propisao je ženi svakih 12   sati da stavlja dvije  'kuglice' Urogestana (bolje vaginalno nego nekako   drugačije, tablete?),  te da bi bilo dobro da uzima i andol 100. Tu i   trenutak kada se plaća  1100 eura sam postupak.

Glede dileme Ljubljana vs Postojna i dr.Reš, možda bi ipak mogli kazati    da se glavni procesi dešavaju u Postojni, no veze sa Bolnicom u   Postojni  nema. Bez obzira što je prostor dosta velik (cca 100 ili nešto   više  kvadrata), u biti se sigurno radi o iznajmljenom prostoru i  ništa  više.  Naravno svi tamo znaju za njega, jer su nas morali  upućivati do   ordinacije. Naime (nisam završio kako se dolazi do  ordinacije), da bi   stigli do ordinacije morate proći kroz prolaz  između plave i bijele   zgrade te na drugom ulazu (zadnjem) lijevo ući  unutra. Tu je nakakva   čekaonica te bolnice, a u predčekaonicu  ordinacije (hodnik bolnice) se   ulazi odmah na desno nakon ulaska u  bolnicu. Ako je svjetlo u čekaonici   ordinacije odmah će te znati da  ste na pravom putu, a ako dođete prije   svih malo prošvrljajte.

Što se tiće same punkcije. Mislim da se tu digla prevelika fama oko    toga. Mi smo znali da postoji mogućnost opće anestezije (no nisam    siguran da li je uopće ona moguća kod dr.Reša) i žena je mislila da će    dobiti barem nekakvu lokalnu anesteziju. Ja sam znao da neće pošto to    nisam nigdje pročitao. U stvari sama mogućnost opće anestezije je    stvorila famu oko toga.

Žena je rekla da ju je više bilo strah od tog postupka, nego što je on    uopće bolan. Igla za punkciju je neka ful velika. Tipa doslovno iz    ribičkih priča. Dok je doktor radi punkciju (i pratio ju na uzv) žena je    morala lagano pritiskati rukama taj prostor mislim kako se jajne    stanice ne bi pomicale u toku postupka. Rekla je da nije ništa posebno    bolilo i samo kada je prešao na drugi jajnik mu je rekla da malo stane,    da udahne i da može nastaviti. Ništa strašno. Sitno ju je iznenadilo    samo koliko je tu bilo tekućine.

Kasnije kada smo se vraćali je par puta osjetila nekakvo peckanje, čak    je rekla malo jaču bol nego što ju je osjetila u samom postupku, no bol    je brzo prošla, a kasnije kada bi je pitao kako se osjeća, rekla bi  da   ništa više ne osjeća, odnosno da se dobro smjestila u autu. U  početku  je  spustila sic, no brzo ga je vratila i vozila se normalno.  Kada smo   stigli doma (prije toga smo otišli do ginekologice po recept)  prošetali   smo se do apoteke (po onaj urogestan i andol) i čak smo  krenuli malo   više do grada, no u jednom trenutku je rekla da bolje da  se vratimo, jer   osjeća ful sitno peckanje i kako nema potrebe da  pretjeruje, a osobito   što nije problem do negdje doći, već se istim  putem treba i vratiti.

Nastavak slijedi nakon transfera, odnosno sljedeće posjete Postojne.    Pitali smo doktora kada će nam javiti da li treba uopće dolaziti u    Postojnu, na što je on odgovorio da treba doći obavezno, nevezano za    uspjeh oplodnje/razvoja jajne stanice kako bi se na miru objasnilo, što    se dogodilo i eventualno dogovorili daljnji postupci, a ne da se priča    preko telefona.

Rezime troškova za prvi pokušaj (nadamo se uspješan) bi bio:
- 121 eura za 2 incijalne kutije (po 7 ampula Dipherelina (Decapeptil u HR)) + 3 dodane ampule
- 400 eura za dvije kutije (po 10 ampula Menopura)
- 24 eura, za stop injekciju
- 50 eura prvi pregled
- 2*35 eura za dva ultrazvuka
- 1100 eura ICSI
- 2*50 eura (za dva noćenja u Ljubljani u dvokrevetnoj sobi, 06:00 je prerano za ne spavati tamo)
- sitno manje od 100 eura za plin za pet posjeta (imamo ugrađeni plin u autu), a vinjetu smo već imali
- <100 eura za sve moguće druge direktne troškove (tipa nekakve    većere, pića, hrana, grickalice i pića po putu, itd... zanemarimo šoping    u Ljubljani, baš smo se morali prošetati pored H&M-a Smile )
= max 2065 eura

Prema informacijama sa foruma, za četri ampule Menopura ukupni iznos    raste za dodatnih 400 eura, ako se vozite na benzin, još recimo 100    eura.

Brojke ističem, premda generalno za dobiti djecu naravno svima kojima ne    ide na prirodan način, novac uopće nije bitan, no to je bilo često    pitanje koje su nam svi prijatelji postavili, a i majka je čula neke    dezinformacije o brojkama tipa 4-5000 eura. Pa neka se zna.

--------------------------

Naslov: Dr. Reš Ljubljana - peti susret u Postojni
Od pet stanica, četri su uspješno oplođene, dobro se razvile i dva embrija su transferirana. Veee.... Very Happy

Ovaj odlazak je nekako bio prilično čudan. Naime imao sam osječaj kao da    idem na nekakav mali izletić, ranga malo van grada na šetnju. Put već    jako dobro poznajemo, ordinaciju, što nam je potrebno na putu  (odnosno   da i nije baš puno), tj. da je ostalo jako malo nepoznanica.  Osim   naravno najbitnije. Sve prijašnje puteve ipak bi se sitno  pripremili i   prekontrolirali da li nam je sve spremno.

Na zadnjem nalazu punkcije, gdje je pisalo kada moramo doći, pisalo je    istaknuto i da žena dođe sa punim mjehurom, tako da je putem žena pila    više vode nego inače. No izgleda previše jer je taman pred Postojnu    pritisak bio neizdrživ, tako da sam skrenuo nakon ulaza u Postojnu na    prvu benzinsku postaju, možda kilometar prije bolnice, da isprazni    mjehur. Mislim da je Petrolova benziska i preporučujem da nitko nikada    ne ide tamo obaviti nuždu, jer je wc iznimno neuredan i prljav. Ovo sa    punim mjehurom je bila potpuna nepotrebna komplikacija jer se prije, u    tijeku i nakon transfera uopće nije spominjalo pitanje punog mjehura!
Došli smo malo prije 08:30 i jedan par je bio prije nas.
Čim smo ušli u ordinaciju, ženu je poslao da se skine i tada smo saznali    da su se uspješno oplodile četri jajne stanice. Kasnije kada smo    pričali sa njim kazao je da u biti oni smatraju uspjehom ako se oplodi    50% stanica. Također je naglasio da su se naše stanice lijepo pravilno    razvile.

Na detaljnoj obavijesti za ženinog ginekologa nalazi se i slike    prenesenih embrija. Inaće na toj obavijesti stoji i da smo mi 2289 par,    vrijeme punkcije u 07:30, denudacije (ogoljivanje) u 10:15 i ICSI    postupka u 11:00. Po svim podacima na toj obavijesti mislim da se ono    peto jajašce uopće nije oplodilo, jer su tu neke brojke na nuli o 3PN,    1PN i broju embrija zaostalih u razvoju.

Premda sam imao dojam da zna tko smo, doktor je tražio da žena kaže    jasno tko je, a to je isto pitao i biolog u sali, pa pretpostavljam da    im je to nekakva garancija da ne dođe do zabune. Nakon što je žena  legla   na stol i doktor je počeo pripreme morali smo donijeti još jednu   odluku  i to ono ekstremno jasno i glasno, da čuje doktor i da čuje   biolog. Tek  u nekakvom trećem pokušaju smo uspjeli

Naime morali smo se odlučiti koliko će embrija biti transferirano. Mi    smo malo ostali zatečeni, pošto smo imali dojam da je logično da ćemo    transferirati dva sa svim posljedicama koje može donijeti taj odabir,    poput muke odabira dva umjesto jednog imena No doktor je naglasio   da  je to naša odluka i da ne smije biti nekakve sugestije. Nešto je    komentirao tipa da imamo pravo (možda zakonsko?) na transfer tri embrija    no da oni to ne rade. Pitali smo ga o nekakvoj statistici i kazao je   da  većina transferira dva, no neki i samo jedan.

Nakon što smo jasno kazali (da i biolog čuje) da želimo transfer dva    embrija, gledali smo na ekranu kako biolog prikuplja embrije, te kako je    tu nekava sitna pauza došli smo razgovorom do teme Maribora.

Uglavnom pitao je ženu kako se osjeća od punkcije, na što je ona    odgovorila da super i da ništa više ne osjeća, no da se malo prepala    postupka više zbog postojanja mogućnosti anestezije. Kada je pitao    odakle nam ta informacija, žena je odgovorila da je pročitala u    detaljnim uputama o postupku Mariborske bolnice. Rekao je da oni ne rade    anesteziju, no kako je tu bolnica pa bi se valjda moglo (to mi je  bilo   malo nejasno, ne rade ali može), no pitao je da li znamo koliko  se   naplaćuje anestezija, što ja naravno nisam znao.

Tada smo spomenuli da se u Mariboru prilično čeka na postupak, tipa    godina dana, na što je on odgovorio nešto tipa da mu nije jasno zašto    oni ne rade više postupaka, jer kao imaju kapaciteta i sl., odnosno da    Maribor radi jednako postupaka godišnje kao i oni premda su mnogo  manji.   Mi smo komentirali da smo pročitali na forumu nešto tipa  porođajni ili   da je otišao neki biolog, no po njegom izrazu dobio sam  dojam da on   misli da nije to razlog, a možda sam i krivo protumačio.

Taman tada negdje se pojavio biolog sa stanicama. Uglavnom, žena sam    transfer nije uopće osjetila, odnosno sam postupak je potpuno bezbolan, a    zamijetio sam da je tu specijalnu injekciju (fleksibilna nemetalna,    pvc?) uvlačio doktor i da je dao znak biologu da pritisne na injekciji    da se sadržaj transferira. Tj. doktor nakon što je uvukao tu  specijalnu   injekciju nije micao ruke, dok se nije transfer završio  aktiviranjem   injekcije od strane biologa, vjerojatno da se transfer  izvede na pravom   mjestu.

Potom se biolog vratio u svoj prostor provjeriti da li je injekcija    prazna, odnosno da embriji nisu slučajno ostali u njoj. Kada je biolog    javio da je sve uredu, doktor je uputio ženu da smo gotovi i da se može    ići obući. Znači nije bilo nikakvog 15-minutnog čekanja, možda max 15    sekundi dok se biolog nije javio.

Na kraju je slijedio razgovor sa doktorom o daljnjem tijeku postupka.    Uglavnom 13.03. bi žena trebala napraviti test trudnoće, a također se za    tri dana moramo odlučiti što sa ostala dva embrija. Naime za tri dana    moramo nazvati doktora ujutro da vidimo da li su se embriji uspješno    nastavili razvijati, te ako jesu, embriji petog dana se mogu zamrznuti    za buduće postupke.

Takošer žena treba nastaviti sa stavljanjem dva puta dnevno onaj    Urogestan, zapravo valjda u slučaju trudnoće izgleda skroz do 12. tjedna    trudnoće.

To je bilo uglavnom to i taj zadnji posjet se ništa ne plaća.


__
POTPOMOGNUTA U SLOVENIJI-stara tema

_
_dr. Reš, Ljubljana, Postojna, Stara tema 
_

----------


## BHany

post Ine33 kao MPO vodič kroz Maribor (samo što  nije virtualan)   :Kiss:  

_"GENERALIJE 

Konzultacija  kod prof. Vlaisavljevića se u prosjeku čekaju 2-3 MJESECA  (znači od  nazivanja klinike do prvog susreta). Postupak se čeka GODINU  dana – ovo  je bilo stanje 2006.-te. Liječnici rade timski tako da, kad  se jednom  uđe u postupak, ravnopravno preuzimaju folikulometrije,  punkcije i  transfere.

CIJENA POSTUPKA

Ovisi o tome što se radi, od  minimalno 1400 do 1900 EUR, lijekove  pacijentica plaća sama. Postoji  cijenik s vrijednošću boda, koja se  svaku toliko mijenja.


KONTAKTI  

Splošna bolnišnica Maribor (Prijevod: Opća bolnica Maribor) 
Oddelek  za reporduktivno medicino in ginekološko endokrinologijo 
Ljubljanska  5, 2000 Maribor 
web site: http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm
http://www.ivf-mb.net/   - ima sve podatke o kontaktima, uspješnosti postupaka, brošura s  opisom  postupka (nije baš najnovija, ali je vrlo OK, i ima pdf verzija  na  hrvatskom). 
Evo i brojeva s Interneta:
Pogledajte na njihovim  stranicama kada ih se treba zvati na koji broj: 
http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm 
Piše: 
Informacije 
Naročanje z napotnico 
++386 2 321 24  48 od 14. do 15. ure 
Naročanje za samoplačnike – to smo mi, tad  treba zvati 
++386 31 577 101 od 15. do 16. ure 
Splošne  informacije 
++386 2 321 24 60 od 10. do 15. ure


SHEME  ZVANJA 

Prva konzultacija se u pravilu odrađuje kod prof.  Vlaisavljevića, koji  ordinira u poslijepodnevnim satima u priv.  Ordinaciji dr. Magdalene  Božič svaki ponedjeljak od 15:30 – 18:00 (i  dulje). Adresa: Ulica  proleterskih brigada 76, Maribor Tabor. Zakazuje  se na tel. + 386 2 420  77 55, najbolje zvati 5 min prije 15:30, tako je  moje iskustvo, u  15:30 odmah zauzeće. 

Evo i brojeva s Interneta:
Pogledajte  na njihovim stranicama kada ih se treba zvati na koji broj: 
http://www.ivf-mb.net/onas.htm 
Piše: 
Informacije 
Naročanje z napotnico 
++386 2 321 24  48 od 14. do 15. ure 
Naročanje za samoplačnike – to smo mi, tad  treba zvati 
++386 31 577 101 od 15. do 16. ure 
Splošne  informacije 
++386 2 321 24 60 od 10. do 15. ure

Dakle, držite  se te sheme nazivanja i budite uporni i nema šanse da ih ne dobijete  taj isti dan kad ih trebate. 

Pripreme za prvu konzultaciju i  prva konzultacija te druga konzultacija – tj. kontrolni UZV. 

Tu  je sve vjerojatno samopodrazumijevajuće, ali evo mojih savjeta.   Iskopirajte sve bitne nalaze koje imate (npr. HSG, nalaz hormona, ev.   spermiogram, napravite sažetak prošlih protokola, ako ih je bilo) – te   nalaze možete i naknadno poslati poštom (naravski, fotokopije), ali   pomoći će vam da dr. brže dođe do nekih zaključaka ako ih imate sa   sobom. Napišite si listu pitanja i pitajte bez ustezanja, nema nikakvog   požurivanja. Na prvoj konzultaciji će vas dr. vjerojatno gledati i na   UZV, bez obzira na dan ciklusa i ev. krvarenje. Ne uzbuđujte se, nije mu   prvi put. Ulazite oboje, ako želite, vaš muž i vi, i nema mjesta nekom   sramu. 
Od prof. se dobije i papirić „Spisak pretraga potrebnih za  IVF/ICSI  konzilij“ di je označeno da je potrebno ev. naknadno dostaviti   fotokopije med. dokumentacije (znači ovo gore – infoi vezano za   prethodne operacije – tipa HSG, laparaskopije, operacije na jajnicima) i   podatke o ciklusima MPO-a (ne mora biti original, može i vaš sažetak   kako je stvar tekla). Dakle, ove upute dobijete nakon prve konzultacije,   nije potrebno raditi unaprijed, ali možda, ako to imate odrađeno,   ubrzate postupak dijagnostike i ubrzate dobijanje termina. Na temelju   tog papirića možete tražiti daljnje uputnice od vašeg soc. ginića, M-ovi   od njihove opće dr. 
Pretrage kod žene – prof. zaokruži po potrebi  (znači ne treba sve) – ovo je info iz 2006.-te, moguće da je bilo  promjena:

-spolni hormoni FSH i LH i prolaktin iz krvi (između 2.  i 5. dc) – ovo sam imala 
-hormoni štitnjače TSH, T3 i T4 – ovo sam  imala 
-progestesteron – ovo sam imala 
-toxoplasma gondii – nisam  imala, nije zaokružio 
-chlamydia trachomatis – imala prijašnje  briseve 
-mycoplasma pneumoniae – nisam imala, nije zaokružio 
-CMV  (IgG, IgM ako je IgG pozitivan) – nisam imala, nije zaorkužio 
-markeri  hepatisia B i C - obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za  transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-HIV 1 i HIV 2 – obavezno – može se  izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-krvna  grupa i RH faktor (ne treba ponavljati ako imate već jednom izvađeno,  inače obavezno) - imala 
-VDRL – obavezno – može se izvaditi u  Petrovoj, u Zavodu za  transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna, zaboravila sam  što je to (mislim  sifilis) 
-rubella virus IgG (samo ako nije  cijepljena) – nisam imala, nije traženo 
-UZV (između 8. i 14. dc) –  obavezno, ovo se onda još jednom prije postupka naruči na UZV kod prof.  Vlaisavljevića 

Pretrage kod muškarca: 
-VDRL - obavezno –  može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna  
-HIV 1 i HIV 2 – obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu  za transfuziju, gotovo za 2 tjedna 
-markeri hepatitisa B i C –  obavezno – može se izvaditi u Petrovoj, u Zavodu za transfuziju, gotovo  za 2 tjedna 
-mycoplasma pneumoniae 
-FSH i testosteron u serumu 
-chlamydia  trachomatis 

Androloška ambulanta Oddelka za reproduktivnu  medicinu Maribor 
-spermiogram 
-MAR test 
-bakteriološka  obrada ejakulata 
-biokemijska obrada ejakulata (cink, a-glukozidaza,  fruktoza, LDH) 
-aspiracijska citologija testisa ili biopsija  testisa 

Pretpostavljam da se HIV-ovi i Hepatitisi rade radi ev.  transfuzija ili  možda smrzlića, ne znam, ali to svima traže, i ženama i  muškarcima. 

MM-u ništa nije tražilo osim ovih krvnih pretraga,  imamo kompletnu  obradu s VV-a jer smo njihovi pacijenti od 2002.-ge i  dodatne obrade iz  Petrove, a njegov spermiogram varira prema normali,  ali uvijek nešto  (najčešće astheno, ali zna bit i teratho). Operirao je i  varikokelu,  ali najnovije spoznaje su prema prof. da ta operacija baš i  nešto ne  pomaže, osim ako muškarac nema subjektivnih smetnji (bol itd.)  – MM-u  nije pomoglo, po meni smo samo na tome izgubili vrijeme. 

Naravno,  ako imate neki drugi zdrav. problem, nevezano za neplodnost, upozorite  profesora. 

Info za znalice i maratonke - od imunologije (NK  stanice, dr. Beer  itd.) se ništa ne traži, niti se tome zasad i koliko  sam ja shvatila,  pridaje neka pažnja – kao i na VV-u to se drži još  uvijek  eksperimentalnom i statistički nedokazanim pravcem liječenja   neplodnosti (nije mi tako rečeno, ali sam pitala, a prof. mi je   odgovorio nešto u tom stilu). 

Znači, ako je sve OK, pošaljete  ove nalaze ili ih donesete sa sobom na  onaj kontrolni UZV od 8-14 dana  ciklusa i to je to. Također,  savjetovala bih vam da, iako vam to u  Mariboru neće tražiti, ponovite  kojih 3 mjeseca prije postupka kontrolne  briseve cerviksa – da se po  potrebi stignete izliječiti. Zbog loših  briseva (streptokok, chlamidia,  ešerijiha itd.) vam se u Mariboru u  pravilu neće odgoditi postupak i  terapiju možete primati skoro do prije  punkcije, ali naravno da je  preporučeno ući u postupak „čista“. 
_

----------


## BHany

EV. SMJEŠTAJ U MARIBORU / PARKIRANJE 

Ovo  možete zamoliti sestre da vam pomognu ili pročitati prethodne  postove  cura koje su tamo bile – razvio se svojevrsni „zdravstveni  turizam“. Ako  ste iz Zagreba, u načelu vam ne treba smještaj jer je  vožnja do  Maribora oko sat vremena (napravljen je autoput do Maribora,  za koji  treba vinjeta, vinjeta se kupuje ili na granici ili u Mariboru  na  benzinskima ili na trafikama), čak niti nakon transfera – savjetuju  da  je putovanje unutar 150 km ok. Folikulometrije su nama u Novoj vasi,   bile poslije podne, mislim da je to i pravio, ali nisam sigurna, što  je  nama bilo savršeno jer smo manje gubili od radnog vremena i  uspjevali  smo se naspavati. Navodno je smještaj u Hostelu u centru  Maribora jako  dobar, a blizu je bolnici, po osobi je noćenje 27 eura.  Većina cura ide u  privatni smještaj jer je povoljniji.

U Novoj Vasi parkiranje je  besplatno, dok se u krugu bolnice i garaži  uz bolnicu plaća, mislim 1,20  eura na sat. Ako znate da ćete dulje  ostati, isplati se parkirati u  Europarku koji je udaljen od  ginekologije oko 5 min. hoda. Put do  Europarka je izvrsno označen, pa  ga je lako naći. Pripaziti, međutim, da  se garaža u Europarku otvara  tek u 9 h. Od tamo do bolnice se ide po  lijevoj strani glavne ceste, u  smjeru uzvodno od Drave, prođe se ispod  podvožnjaka, prijeđe cesta i  dođe se do ulaza u hitnu. Prva zgrada od  tog ulaza je ginekologija.

DOČEKALI STE POSTUPAK - OPIS TIJEKA  POSTUPKA 

Dakle, jedno 2 i po mjeseca prije početka stimulacije  trebali biste  dobiti vaš protokol. Ako su vam produljeni ciklusi ili  nepravilne  menge, probajte dobiti protokol čim prije jer vam se može  dogoditi da  npr. dobijete mengu u kojoj trebate započeti s antibebi, a  ne dobijete  protokol. Ni u tom slučaju nema panike, nazovite na one gore  brojeve i  ovisno o tome kad vam ta prva menga pada, dobit ćete za piti  antibebi  pilule vjerojatno od 2. dana ciklusa, u nekim slučajevima i od  7.-mog.  Većina cura pije antibebi 2 mjeseca prije postupka, neke i 1  mjesec  dana, to ovisi kako se dolazak vaše menge uklopi s terminima u   Mariboru, a pijenje antibebi, osim mogućnosti planiranja termina, kod   nekih cura pomaže da ne dođe do cista. 

ODABIR LIJEKOVA 

Na dobivenom protokolu pisat će vam koji se lijekovi preporučuju za I.,   II. i III. fazu stimulacije. Lijekove pacijentica sama nabavlja, osim   štoperice Ovitrelle koja se dobije. Ulogu u sveukupnom trošku ima   naravno i to koliko je pacijentici potrebno ampula lijekova za   stimulaciju, neko grubo pravilo je ako je broj godina žene manji   potrebno je manje ampula i ako je ženin ciklus normalnog trajanja isto   manje ampula.

I. faza je faza pijenja antibebi pilula - dobijete iz Maribora upute   koje treba nabaviti. Ako ste sklone npr. endometralnim polipima,   provjerite prije postupka u Mariboru ev. kod sebe doma 8. dc kad je   endometrij najtanji je li sve OK. Meni je npr. na prvom UZV-u u Mariboru   endometrij bio još prlično debeo jer mi menga traje 7 dana pa se to   npr. nije moglo vidjeti, ali je primarni razlog tog 1. UZV-a provjera   ima li cisti, a to se moglo normalno vidjeti. Same sebe ipak najbolje   poznajete pa, ako imate s nečim problema ili ste nečemu sklone, pazite   na to.

II. faza je faza supresije je faza  kad si dajete injekcije ili  Suprefacta ili Decapeptyla, znači Suprefact  sprej NIJE opcija u  Mariboru, i ako ga imate viška od neke prethodne  stimulacije, nećete ga  moći koristiti (pretpostavljam zbog nepreciznog  doziranja –  ušmrkavanje u ev. začepljeni nos – ali ne znam). Mi smo  odabrali  Decapeptyl da probamo nešto novo (prije sam bila na Suprefact  spreju) i  zato jer nam je bilo jednostavnije koristiti Decapeptyl – dođe  kao već  gotova injekcija, dok Suprefact, ako sam dobro zapamtila, treba   miksati. Meni je protokol bio takav da sam par dana pila paralelno   antibebi i počela s injekcijama. Za ove injekcije – tj. za supresiju –   je jako bitno kad ćete ih si davati, tj. onako kako započnete to ćete   morati voziti do kraja protokola, jer je za njih tolerancija plus minus   pola sata. Znači, ako odlučite ujutro – morat ćete ujutro do kraja   (možete ove druge injekcije stimulacije navečer, to nije vezano). Ako   ćete ih si davati popodne, onda ako je toplo morat ćete ih nositi u   Maribor kad počne stimulacija u putnom frižideriću, jer injekcije   Suprefacta i Decapeptyla, moraju ići u frižider obavezno. 

III.  faza je faza stimulacije. U pravilu, sa stimulacijom ima najviše  dilema  jer je najviše lijekova na izboru – Gonal F koji je čisti FSH, i   Menopur, Merional ili Menogon, kombinacije FSH-a i LH-a. Neka   najstandardnija kombinacija za početnike i mlađe je Gonal F, ali sam   vidjela da se zna dogodit da „starije“ žene imaju više folikula s npr.   Menopurima. Za nabavku ovih lijekova nema panike, jer u pravilu možete   pričekati prvi UZV i dogovor s prof. Vlaisavljevićem, a imate odmah do   Ordinacije Magdalene Božič u kojoj je prvi UZV i ljekarnu koja radi do   19.30 – ako zatražite recept od sestre prof. Vlaisavljevića moći ćete   kupiti sve što vam treba (jedino mislim da nemaju Merionale). Oko   Merionala postoje neke kontroverze u Hrv. jer se tu ne koristi i jer je   puno (skoro duplo) jeftiniji od svih drugih lijekova, da je navodno   bolji Menopur, neki se boje nabavke lijekova iz Mađarske (tamo se može   nabaviti), ali sve je to individualno i ako je na listi u Mariboru –   vjerojatno je ok. Od velike pomoći će vam biti i vaše prijašnje   stimulacije i recite dr-u vaše mišljenje oko toga – na koje lijekove ste   dobro reagirale, na koje ne. Nema tu garancije, i u biti je sve  lutrija  jer treba vidjeti na što određena pacijentica najbolje reagira,  a kako  to utvrditi nego da se proba, neke super reagiraju na  Merionale, neke ne  itd. Nema univerzalne formule. Možda vam prof.  iskombinira u početku  Gonal, a poslije nešto drugo – čujte što će on  reći, a vi pitajte što  imate i recite sve o prethodnim protokolima i  njihovim rezultatima.  Injekcije za stimulaciju se u pravilu primaju  poslije podne, ali možete i  ujutro – u jednu stranu trbuha ili u jednu  ruku npr. Decapeptyl, a u  drugu npr. Gonal F. Da, lijekove za  stimulaciju tijekom stimulacije ne  treba držati u frižideru, osim u  slučaju ako se ne skladište za neki  drugi postupak –naime, ti lijekovi  se trebaju dugotrajno (tipa  višemjeseci ili godina) skladištiti u  frižideru – bar sam tako ja  shvatila profesora. 

NABAVKA LIJEKOVA – možete u Mariboru  (obavezno tražite recept), možete u  Hrvatskoj (navodno je OK Ljekarna  Filipović u Zagorskoj , Ljekarna na  VV-u itd.), možete u Mađarskoj npr.  Nagykanisza – ima neki post koji se  zove „Merional“ ili tako nekako i  link za tu ljekarnu u Nagykaniszi u  kojoj ima gđa koja priča Hrvatski,  ali mislim da u toj ne možete  vraćati lijekove, a u Hrv. u apotekama  možete, plus što ako ljekove  nabavljate u Hrv. možete ih prijaviti na  poreznoj prijavi. Za svaku  apoteku unaprijed provjerite i po potrebi  naručite vama potrebne  količine (mislim da ako je neka panika lijekova  sigurno uvijek u  dovoljnoj količini ima na ljekarni na VV-u jer imaju  najveći promet).  Vidite što je za vas najbolje u odnosu na prethodne  protokole i/ili što  vam se najviše isplati. Ako ste prvi put u  stimulaciji, slušajte što  će vam kazati prof. i sestra (najvjerojatnije  ćete dobiti Decapeptyl i  Gonal F). Ako vam je zgodno skoknuti u Brežice,  u apoteci kod Lidla,  Trdinova 1, je povoljan Gonal F pen (311 eura –  par eura DDV-a). Mora  se naručiti, a telefon je +386 74 994740 ili +386  74 994742.

DAVANJE INJEKCIJA 

Ljekovi za stimulaciju se  moraju miksati, osim Gonala F u „pen“ tj.  kemijska obliku, kojega mislim  da ima u Mariboru, ali koji je skuplji  od običnoga. To miksanje i  davanje injekcija nije nikakav doktorat,  stvarno, i sestra vam u  Mariboru nakon 1. UZV-a pokaže kako se to radi –  to vam je dovoljno rano  za stimulaciju. Ako pričate engleski i malo  posearchate po Googlu, naći  ćete doslovno power point prezentacije kako  se daju injekcije – npr.  http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/re...al-frffpen.jsp   kliknuti na Instructions for Use. Kao što je rekla i Maxime, tu ne   možete pogriješiti i loše se pikati. kod lijekova za stimulaciju imate   igle za miksanje (duža) iglu za davanje – kraća/manjeg promjera – i   ništa ne boli. Meni je davao MM, većina žena se sama bez ikakvih   problema bode. Davanje u trbuh definitivno manje boli i ostavlja manje   modrica od davanje u rame. Mjesto davanja je recimo 10-tak cm ispod   pupka – debelo meso lijevo i desno – samo se stisne i pikne pod kutom od   45 stupnjeva. Lijekovi za stimulaciju vas neće boliti i to možete malo   brže, decapeptyl za supresiju peče i istiskivanje sadržaja radite   polako. Dobro je izvaditi ga 15-30 min. unaprijed iz frižidera, puno   manje peče nego hladan. Mi prvo počeli s pikanjem u rame, ali nastajale   modrice, i nakon što su nas u Mariboru podučili kako u trbuh, prešli  smo  u trbuh.                         

FOLIKULOMETRIJE 

Na  folikulometrije idete u Novu Vas (Ordinacija prof. Magdalene Božič)  ili u  bolnicu, ovisi kako vas stave. Folikulometrije u Novoj Vasi se  posebno  svaki put plaćaju i to vodi prof. Vlaisavljević, u bolnici se  obračuna  zajedno s ICSIjem. UZV u Novoj Vasi košta 50 eura, a u bolnici  80 eura.  Na žalost, nismo baš u mogućnosti birati. Ovako vam je shema   folikulometrija – 1. UZV otprilike 3. ili 4. dan ciklusa u pravilu se   obavlja kod kuće – to je kontrolni UZV di se gleda da nema cisti i   eventualnih polipa (treba im se javiti ako se već na tom prvom UZV-u   uoči cista veća od 10 mm i onda se vadi E2, a ako se radi o cisti   početak stimulacije se nakratko odgađa). Drugi UZV je u Mariboru, nakon   što se već započne sa stimulacijom. Treći UZV je isto u Mariboru, 2  dana  nakon drugog UZV-a najčešće, a cure imaju najčešće oko 3 UZV-a,  ovisno o  tome koliko dugo inače traje ciklus i kako rastu folikuli).  Kod mene je  bila situacija da mi je bio i 4. UZV jer ja sporije  reagiram –  ovulacija 17. i 18. dc i taj 4. UZV mi je bio u bolnici jer  je ostali  dio moje grupe već bio na punkciji pa su svi dr-ovi bili  tamo. Znači,  samo 4 UZV-a, što je za mene čisto logistički bila  dobrodošla promjena. 

NAPOMENA:  ne treba paničariti ako 1. UZV pada 4. dc jer u tom dugom  protokolu  nije kasno ni 4. dc započeti sa stimulacijom (drugačije je  nego na VV-u u  kratkom). Ne pije se antibiotik hiramicin niti stavljaju  vaginalete  onih prvih 7 dana ciklusa. Jednako tako, nemojte paničariti  ako imate  manje folikula nego u kratkom ciklusu (moj slučaj), to je  normalno. 

ŠTOPERICA  - STOP INJEKCIJA 

Prof. određuje štopericu na temelju vel.  folikula i vjerojatno debljine  endometrija. Neki dobijaju na vel.  folikula 17 mm, neki na 20 i više  (moj slučaj). U Mariboru bilježe samo  najveće folikule – to je mene  bilo zbunilo jer mi je prof. govorio da  imam 4 folikula, a ispunktirano  je 9 j. stanica od kojih je 7 bilo dobro  i oplodile su se, a već sam  se bila ukomirala. Dakle – štoperica (tj.  materijal za štopericu –  Ovitrelle ampula) se dobije u bolnici i to si  onda svaka pacijentica  doma da u određeni sat – tipa 4 ujutro, 4:15,  4:30, 4:45, 5:00. Ovisno o  satu kad je dobivena štoperica, u roku od  nekih 33-36 sati je  punkcija, svaka žena točno 15 min iza druge. Sve to  je napisano na  papiru „Navodilo za aplikacijo „Stop injekcije“ koji se  dobije od  sestre, na tom papiru vam i napišu od kad morate biti natašte i  ništa  ne piti ako idete na opću anesteziju. Tad se dobiju i papir s  uputama  uputama o općoj anesteziji koji morate popuniti doma – koje  lijekove  pijete, koje zdrav. smetnje imate itd. – taj papir predajete  prije  anestezije anesteziologu i s njim po potrebi popričate. 

Opću  anesteziju dogovarate ako želite ili ako vas dr. savjetuje – meni  je  savjetovao da svakako idem na opću jer će me dosta boliti budući da  je  bilo dosta malih folikula na nezgodnim mjestima. Savjetovala bih vam  da  poslušate, da vam se ne dogodi da se trznete itd. Punkcije su  različito  bolne, različitim ženama i u različitim ciklusima – npr. meni  je prva na  VV-u (6 j. stanica) bila koma bolna, druga (13 j.stanica)  ništa – a  isti doktor, isti lijekovi na VV-u (ketonal i apaurin  injekcija). Nema  mjesta strahu od opće anestezije iako sam se ja osobno  jako prepala jer  mi je punkcija bila popodne pa smo se načekale i  imale smo vremena  trtarit. Znači, još jednom – opća anestezija – 6 sati  prije zahvata nema  pijenja niti kapi vode, nema jedenja. Dobili upute  da ponesemo  bademantile, spavaćicu (slovenski «srajca», da vas ne zbuni  ako dobijete  uputstvo na slov.) i papuče. 

PUNKCIJA - APSIRACIJA J. STANICA -  DETALJAN OPIS - TAJ DAN SE I PLAĆA  (AKO TO PADA PREKO VIKENDA PLAĆA SE  PRIJE TRANSFERA) PA PONESITE  NOVČEKE 

Evo dolje detaljnog opisa  mog dana punkcije za buduće Mariborčanke: 

Mi s anestezijom nismo  smjeli jest ni pit (e, ovaj mi je dio koma pao)  od jutra tj. mogao se  još prije 8 h pojesti doručak (ja štrebsi nisam).  Ja sam bila naručena u  14.00, kao i ostale žene koje su malo kasnile u  odnosu na svoj protokol  punkciju (punkcija u subotu) i punkcija im je  padala u ponedjeljak, a  ne u subotu (mislim da su u subotu žene odmah  bile u 8.00 ili 7.00 na  punkciji). U Mariboru svaka žena dobije  štopericu (tj. da si štopericu) s  15 min razlike - tipa neke su dobile u  4 ujutro, ja sam bila zadnja na  punkciji a dobila sam štopericu u 5  ujutro u nedjelju, a punktiralo me u  17 h poslije podne u ponedjeljak,  dakle točno 36.-ti sat nakon  štoperice. Prvo smo od 14 do 15 sjedile  dolje na odjelu, onda su naši  M-ovi išli obavit svoje (dakle, kaže MM  da je, u odnosu na VV stvarno  velika razlika, ima čak i literature iako  on uvijek svoju nosi, a  svirala je i muzika,: M-ovi nek' ne brinu jer  se to može i isključiti  tj. mislim da se može tražiti da nema muzike). 

Onda su M-ovi  platili i onda su nas oko 16. h pozvali gore na kat di se  rade  punkicije. Tamo smo mi i M-ovi dospjeli u onu sobu što je na  internetu  kad se gleda link na Maribor ili u mariborskoj brošuri na  stranici 8,  slika u sredini), nama reklo da se presvučemo u spvaćice, a  M-ovima da  kratko izađu van. Za anesteziju je preporuka da se skine  grudnjak, može  se ostati u donjoj majici, spavaćici, bademantilu,  čarapama i papučama, a  gaćice se skidaju tek ispred operacijske sale. 

Žene koje idu na  punkciju bez anestezije su bile prve na redu, a od  žena s anestezijom  su uzimali po redu u odnosu na kad je koja primila  štopericu. Ja sam  bila zadnja i jako me bilo strah i hvala Bogu da mi  je dr. rekao da mi  jednoznačno zbog cisti treba anestezija inače bi se  možda bila i  predomislila. 

Onda je mene i još jednu ženu pozvalo iz te sobe  di smo se presvukli da  odemo ispred sale čekati, reklo nam da idemo  ispraznit mjehur. Prvo su  pozvali tu drugu ženu, a ja sam je čekala na  stolicama ispred sale.  Gledala sam na sat - točno je unutra bila 15-tak  min. Onda je kad su  nju odvezli i malo počistili (za nekih 5-8 min) i  mene pozvalo unutra,  sve sam im ukratko rekla, rekli mi da se namjestim  kako mi paše i sve  je bilo OK i ja sam zzzzz. Punktirala me mlada i  simpa dr. Vilma Kovač,  a probudila sam se na kolicima (koliko se  sjećam), odgurali su me u  sobu di su bile ostale cure i di je s nama  cijelo vrijeme bila jedna  brižna sestra i pitala kako se koja osjeća  itd. Na stolu su bile liste  koliko je kojoj od nas ispunktirano i jedna  je iz ležećeg položaja  pročitala info s naših lista za sve nas tri  koliko nas je u tom trenu  bilo u toj sali u kojoj se leži. U toj sali se  leži nekih sat i pol, u  jednom vremenu vas obiđu i ginekolog/ica i  anesteziolog/ica. Nakon  proteka 2 sata može se jesti nešto lagano i  piti.

Jedva sam čekala da lagano krenem u Europark u Intersparov  restoran  pojest nesto lagano - ima juha. Isto tako, dok sam ležala,  nadobudno  sam pitala smijem li sutra ić raditi - rekli su mi da bolje  ne, al kako  se budem osjećala i da oni preporučaju ipak ne, ovisno kakav  je posao.  U Mariboru preporučaju 2 tjedna bolovanja nakon punkcije, ali  nisu  toliko striktni oko mirovanja, kažu da se može šetati itd., tako  da sam  ja to shvatila da, ako posao nije stres i fizički pretežak, da je  OK  raditi i radila sam. Meni je bol nako punkcije prošla nakon 5 dana,   osjećala sam za to vrijeme jajnike u hodu i pri piškenju, tako je još   bilo nekim curama koje su imale bolnije punkcije, ostalima je prošlo   odmah sutradan. Također, i lagano krvaruckanje dan-dva je normalno.   Znači, ovisno o toga kako se osjećate budite sutradan aktivne ili   ostanite mirovati. Jako je bitno piti puno vode (2-3 l ako možete) da se   prevenira ev. hiperstimulacija koja može nastati i nakon punkcije. 

Dakle,  sve u svemu, bilo je super i totalno bezbolno. Od vremena  dolaska u  bolnicu (14.00 h) do vremena odlaska (19.00) prošlo je pet  sati, a malo  nas je zbunio papir di je pisalo da se nakon 2 h može ići  doma (da, ali 2  h nakon punkcije pa smo se preračunali). Nakon što smo  malo pojeli u  Intersparu (u sklopu Europarka) nastavili smo doma za ZG i  stigli malo  prije 23 h. 

I da, da se znate ravnati, meni je npr. ispunktiralo  9 stanica,  ostalima 10 i mislim 15, ali bilo je cura i s više tipa 18  (mlađe cure  tj. ispod 35 godina). 

Nakon punkcije je ženama koje  su imale više od 4 jajne stanice rečeno  da dođu na transfer za 5 dana  (blastociste), a da će ih se nazvati ako  nešto ne bude OK. 

DAN TRANSFERA 

Pravilo je  u Mariboru da se ide na blastociste. Na papiru od protokola  piše da se  ide na blastociste ako se ima više od 4 stanice, ali znam da  su nekima i  s 3 oplođene (8 aspiriranih) išli na blastociste. Također,  nije pravilo  da svima rade ICSI, mi smo specijalno tražili zbog naših  rezultata u  prošlim stimulacijama, ali ako je pacijentica mlađa i ima  dosta stanica  onda rade pola-pola – pola ICSI, pola IVF. Ako  Mariborčani skuže da ste  već jednom imali ICSI u nekoj drugoj klinici,  onda se, u pravilu, ide na  ICSI. O asistiranom hatchingu prof. nema baš  neko mišljenje da to puno  pomaže – on to više savjetuje za smrzliće  kod kojih zbog zamrzavanja i  odrmzavanja zona pellucida otvrdne (ako  sam to dobro shvatila, oni svima  odmrznutima rade assisted hatching).  ICSI dogovorite unaprijed, ako ga  želite. 

Mi pak nismo dobili blastice, ali smo dobili morule  (stadij razvitka  embrija prije blastociste, 10-30 stanica, zna zastat u  razvoju i zato  je bolja opcija blastocista, ali nama je ovo i bilo  najdalje što smo  napredovali – dosad samo zameci 3. dana – pa smo bili  zadovoljni). Od  naših 7 zametaka, 5.-ti dan je dočekalo šest. Nakon  transfera dobije se  čak i slika. 

Ovako je stvar tekla: došli smo  svi u 8 h ujutro, onda se ima razgovor s  ginekologom i biologom koji  vas informiraju kakvi su bili rezultati  oplodnje i koja je njihova  preporuka za transfer. Naravno da možete sve  pitati I utjecati na odluku  o broju transferiranih, ako imate nekakve  razloge (maksimalan broj  transferiranih je 3, to najčešće rade ženama  velike starosne skupine ili  parovima koji inzistiraju zbog nečega,  najčešće se transferiraju 2,  mladim ženama koje imaju izvrsne embrije  po jedan). Pitala sam liječnika  kakve su mi jajne stanice, rekao je da  su sigurno OK čim ima smrzlića  tako da živim s tim uvjerenjem. Prije  transfera ide se u sobu gdje se  čekala i punkcija, tu se žene presvuku u  spavaćice. Prvo su uzeli 2 cure  za punkciju, a onda smo došli na red  mi. Počelo je oko 9:30, svaka je  bila unutra 5 min, totalno je  bezbolno, vidiš na TV ekranu lijevo  slikicu svojih "bebica" i onda ih  dr transferira (bio je isto dr. Milan  Reljič). Nakon transfera može se  ići u sobu gdje se ležalo nakon  punkcije ili u sobu gdje se presvlači  na početku i tu se odmiruje nekih  sat vremena. 

LEŽANJE NAKON TRANSFERA I MIROVANJE / BOLOVNAJE I  DALJNJA TERAPIJA 

Mariborčani daju bolovanje 14 dana tj. do bete,  ali na moj upit može li  se ići raditi, ako posao nije fizički ni  psihički zahtjevan i stresan,  ostavili su nama na izbor – da se može,  tj. kako se mi osjećamo odn.  što nam više paše. Sigurno se ne smije  dizati teško, ići na pilates i  takve stvari. Daljnja terapija samo  utrogestan 3x2 stavljati vaginalno,  nema onih bHCG booster injekcija  Ovitrelle ili Choragon što ima na  VV-u, premda su neki dobili nakon  FET-a Pregnyl.

BETA 

Betu su nam rekli 14 dana nakon  transfera i objasnili da nije svako  krvarenje menga, tj. da može biti i  implantacijsko i da treba nastaviti  s terapijom. Javiti rezultate. 
Ako  je beta pozitivna – onda im se javlja telefonski i daju uputu kad  je  prvi UZV za obaviti (može se u svom mjestu stanovanja). Ako je beta   negativna može se ići po smrzliće, ako ih ima (nakon 2-3 ciklusa da se   jajnici malo oporave), a ako ne, nova stimulacija, ako par želi, se u   pravilu zakazuje za godinu dana. Smrzlića nema toliko puno kao na VV-u   jer se ide na blastice.

Sretno svima!"

----------


## boss

evo nekih informacija od mene mozda nekom znace.
postojna dr Res
1100 ICSI 
200 TESE
100 konsultacije ( tu spada pregled ultrazvuk spermiogram i dogovor za postupak)
70 folikulometrija 
300 puregon pen olovka 
to su cijene u evrima 

mene je postupak izasao kompletan 1990 evra .
zamrzavanje se ne naplacuje i cuva se 5 godina.
poslije konsultacija odmah sledeci mjesec se moze ici u postupak , nema cekanja.

kod njega nema anestezije al iskreno kakvu ruku ima nije ni potrebna. a biopsiju testisa radi pod lokalnom anastezijom.

ja sam pratila ove gore upute za postojnu i uspjeli smo se snaci i naci pomocu bas tih uputa koje su gore napisane.

----------


## Brunaa

*FET-a u MB*, osnovne (svježe) informacije:

Na FET se ne čeka, cijena 370 €.

Upute za FET u prirodnom ciklusu:
U MB je potrebno mailom javiti (ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si + ivf.amb.maribor@gmail.com): *prvi dan ciklusa* (ako menstrualno krvarenje počne kasno popodne ili uvečer, slijedeći dan smatra se prvim danom ciklusa), *datum kada ste testom utvrdili ovulaciju* (u slučaju kad je rezultat testa nejasan ponoviti test i kasno  popodne/uvečer). U predmet maila obvezno staviti IME I PREZIME.
Prvi UZV potrebno napraviti zadnji dan menstruacije (provjeriti debljinu endometrija i zabilježiti prisutnost cisti i folikula, zabilježiti njihov promjer). Drugi UZV potrebno napraviti na dan kada ste utvrdili ovulaciju testom ili sljedeći dan (izmjeriti debljinu endometrija). Oba UZV možete raditi u mjestu.
Napomena: ako su vam ciklusi redovni (28 dana), počnite sa testiranjem prve jutarnje mokraće od 11 dana ciklusa. Ukoliko su ciklusi kraći počnite sa testiranjem 2 dana ranije.

Na dan kada ste naručeni na FET trebate doći s partnerom u 8h potpisati dokumentaciju i nakon toga ste slobodni 2h, i tada se vraćate na FET. Nakon FET-a u bolnici se leži sat vremena. Njihova preporuka je bolovanje do bete (beta se radi 14 dana nakon FET-a u slučaju transfera blastica), ali nije nužno, sami po sebi vidite, ponašati se normalno, ne raditi ništa fizički teško.
PS. Ako ste uradili FET zadnjih embrija već u sljedećem ciklusu možete u novi postupak.

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

Upravo smo se vratili iz Maribora pa cu pokusat sazeti informacije.
Mi smo bili zadovoljni svime, i doktorima i sestrama, a sada nam ostaje da cekamo...

Posto nismo iz ZG, smo odlucili da budemo vise dana u MB i uzeli smo *smjestaj u Hotelu 365* po preporuci jedne forumasice. Znaci hotel ima svoj parking, izvrstan dorucak, ljubazno osoblje, dobru lokacije - 5 min. od klinike, a pre svega je povoljan, tako da preporucujem. Nadjete ga na: http://www.hotel-365.eu/hotel/

Maribor je lep grad i lako se je snaci. Za parkiralisce potpisujem curu koja je napisala da se moze parkirati u garazama Euro parka, tako smo i mi radili. Dobili smo 2 blastice i jako smo zadovoljni, jer u Hrvatskoj zbog ove situacije za slabim stimulacijama nismo imali nikakve rezultate. 

E sad samo da nas sreca posluzi pa da se u MB vratimo pozdraviti te divne ljudi kroz koju godinu sa djecicom.

----------


## Runa

Bok svima!  :Smile:  
Imam pitanjce pa ako netko može odgovoriti. Imamo od prošle godine 4 smrzlića u MB, a nisu nam poslali nikakav račun za čuvanje. Znam da se godišnje plaća neka naknada. Kako to ide?

----------


## Brunaa

Runa koliko sam ja upoznata u cijeni postupka ti je uracunato cuvanje za narednih 5 godina, nakon proteka tih 5 godina, bolnica kontaktira pa se dogovara sto dalje...

----------


## Brunaa

...zaboravila sam jednu važnu informaciju u svezi FET-a. Naime, da bi se upisali za FET u MB, potrebno je da pošaljete mailom sljedeće nalaze za sebe i partnera: markere  hepatitisa B i C,HIV 1 i HIV 2,TPHA  ili WARE  ili VDRL   (nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mjeseci) - ovo je novina u MB od ove godine.

----------


## Runa

Hvala, Brunaa. I sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Bella16

Nas su ubacili u program za juni.
Ono što me buni je što nam prof nije tražio nikakve dodatne nalaze (ovo nam je prva VTO i imamo samo osnovne) o kojima sam čitala na forumima. Tipa hepatitis, HIV, vdrl...
Kakva je praksa? Da li će mi te nalaze naknadno tražiti mejlom?
Iz iskustava koje sam pročitala, prof odmah kaže šta od nalaza treba da se uradi.

----------


## Brunaa

*Bella16* ako imaš bilo kakvih nedoumica možeš slobodno poslati mail sestri Jasni, ne ustručavaj se, svi su jako susretljivi. A možda te budu kontaktirali za neke svježije nalaze neposredno prije samog postupka. Ne znam koja vam je dijagnoza i kojih ste godina pa ti ne mogu nešto konkretnije reći glede nalaza koje traže. U svakom slučaju sretno!

----------


## Bella16

Hvala ti na odgovoru.
Ja 32, on 34.
Njemu nalaz spermograma jaaako varira i u broju i u pokretljivosti. Radili smo u 3 različite laboratorije u razmaku od 3 mjeseca i dobili 4 različita nalaz. 
Doktor se jako iznenadio i rekao da jedna laboratorija sigurno nije odradila dboro, ali je pitanje koja. Po njemu, nemoguće je da spermogram toliko varira. 
Pravu dijagnozu bi nam mogao dati iz nalaza u svojoj laboratoriji, pa smo i to planirali napraviti (tj. suprug) prije zakazanog termina, da tačno vidimo na čemu smo. 
Uglavnom, zbog toliko različith nalaza, on nije isključio mogućnost prirodne trudnoće, ali smo ušli u program za juni, da se da šansa prirodnoj trudnoći još par mjeseci. 
Ja imam povišem FSH i smanjen AMH, ali po njemu to trenutno nije neki problem (bio bi za 5 god, tako je rekao), a sve drugo je u redu. 
Odradila sam mikrobiološke nalaze i hormone. Pregledao me je ultrazvukom.
Suprug je odradio spermogram i spermokulturu. 
Čitala sam da profesor traži dodatne nalaze prije samog postupka, ali da to napomene već na pregledu. Nama nije ništa rekao, pa me to dodatno buni. 
Da li ima neko da nije radio ništa dodatno?

----------


## Brunaa

*Bella16*, pretpostavljam da će vam tražiti još markere hepatitisa B i C, HIV 1 i HIV 2, TPHA ili WARE ili VDRL (za oboje, nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mj), i tvoje svježe spolne hormone na 2-5dc. Praksa MB nije da uvijek traže i cervikalne briseve (što je po meni čudno, al eto), ali ti to sugeriram (iako ti ne budu tražili) da napraviš prventsveno zbog sebe otprilike 3 mjeseca prije postupka, pa da u slučaju neke beštije stigneš i izliječiti. Tako ćeš biti mirna da ideš čista u postupak.
SRETNO!

----------


## Bella16

Rekao je da će nas kontaktirati već krajem aprila i da ćemo tada otprilike dobiti protokol.
Po onome što sam čitala, tada bi trebalo da krenem sa pilulama.
Nadam se da će se ranije javiti za dodatne nalaze. Čitala sam da to sve treba da se radi, ali kao što rekoh, ništa nam nije pominjao.  :Unsure: 
CB i VB sam radila skoro i bar je tu sve uredno. A svakako sam planirala na kompletan pregled prije svega, za svaki slučaj.

----------


## bmaric

Cure, imam pitanje: da li netko od vas ide na postupke u Sloveniju na teret HZZO-a?

----------


## Gabi25

bmaric u Sloveniji nije dozvoljena donacija spolnih stanica za strance tako da nitko nema pravo na postupke kod njih na teret HZZO-a (budući da HZZO financira samo one postupke koji se kod nas ne mogu obaviti što je slučaj sa donacijom spolnih stanica).

----------


## Kadauna

u Mariboru se čeka na postupak manje od pola godine, kakva je situacija tamo sad? imaju li uspjeha, kakvi su protokoli? Tko radi uglavnom? Da li je Vlaisavljević još tamo?

ČUdno je što se sad tako malo čeka, za vrijeme Milinovića je to bilo godinu dana, pa i prije Milinovića se čekalo na postupak sigurno cijela godina, zašto je sad manje? Valjda im manje i parova iz HR dolazi u postupke, a možda i iz susjednih zemalja ala Srbija i BiH manje?

----------


## Argente

A web im je koma, OK što je star, ali - zadnji rezultati uspješnosti iz 2009., kao voditelj je još uvijek naveden Vlaisavljević...meni je čak palo na pamet da namjerno ne ažuriraju stranice jer su im rezultati pali plus nije im u interesu da se zna da Vlais. više nije glavni tamo. Možda je paranoično, ali uz glasine da MB više nije što je bio, da svima šibaju iste protokole, definitivno ne bi bio moj prvi izbor.
Je li zlatno vrijeme Maribora prošlo? Cure koje ste tamo u postupcima, pišite kakva je situacija, ima li još uvijek puno naših?

----------


## Bella16

Ja sam prije izbora iscitala o njima sve sto sam mogla. 
Imajte na umu da danas ima dosta klinika za VTO, a oni su bili medju pionirima. Drzava finansira prvih par postupaka, tako da bi i logican izbor vecine parova bio da probaju prvo tako. (Govorim za one van Slovenije).
Njihovi dobri rezultati su im i donijeli vise pacijenata sa raznoraznim dijagnozama. Javlja im se jako puno zena sa 40+, logicno je da ne mogu imati iste rezultate  kao prije par godina. 
Od doktora sam citala samo o Vlaisavljevicu kao vodji tima, nemam pojma da je u igri bilo ko drugi. Kod njega sam isla na konsultacije.
Svako iskustvo bi i meni znacilo.
Ceka se 3, 4 mjeseca. 

Da li oni uopste imaju kratki protokol? Nisam naisla da je neko dobio kratki protokol u Mariboru, a mene brine moj nizak amh.

----------


## Brunaa

> Tko radi uglavnom? Da li je Vlaisavljević još tamo?





> Od doktora sam citala samo o Vlaisavljevicu kao vodji tima, nemam pojma da je u igri bilo ko drugi. Kod njega sam isla na konsultacije.
> Da li oni uopste imaju kratki protokol? Nisam naisla da je neko dobio kratki protokol u Mariboru, a mene brine moj nizak amh.


Kad sam bila na FET-u u 12/2013 bio mi je prof. Reljič, a prof. Vlaisavljevića sam srela na hodniku, sad u kojem statusu je tamo ne znam. Također, kad sam dobila upute za FET u potpisu je bio prof. Vlaisavljević kao voditelj.
Nisam sigurna da je točna informacija da svima šibaju iste protokole. Ja sam bila u postupku  prije 2 godine, u grupi nas je bilo 9 parova sa 4 različita protokola (3 para su bila na dugom protokolu). Dvije prjateljice su mi svježe iz MB (09/2013), jedna sa kratkim, jedna sa dugim protokolom (dobitni postupak).

----------


## smarija

Brunaa cini mi se da sam procitala negdje da koristis heparin,ako te nisam zamijenila sa nekom od cura,kako su na to reagovali iz Maribora doktori da li su za to da ga koristis ili uopste nisu nesto obracali paznju na to.Pitam te iz razloga sto sam ja trenutno u postupku kod njih i na konsultacijama kad sam bila dr.Vlaisavljevic smatra da mi nije potreban heparin i pored toga sto mi je nalaz pogazao da imam problem sa trombofilijama (MTHFR.PAI) i pored toga tri pobacaja

----------


## Brunaa

*smarija*, da koristim heparin sad u trudnoći, a koristila sam ga i u stimuliranom postupku (od dana početka stimulacije) i u FET-ovima (od 5dc). Prvu preporuku za heparin sam dobila od svog hematologa, njegovo mišljenje i nalaz sam proslijedila u MB, a prof. Reljič mi je potvrdio. Čak u slučaju FET-a hematolog je bio za to da se pikam heparinom tek od FET-a, a prof. Reljič je rekao da počmem već od 5dc. Na pp ću ti poslati moje mutacije.
Sretno!

----------


## Argente

> Kad sam bila na FET-u u 12/2013 bio mi je prof. Reljič, a prof. Vlaisavljevića sam srela na hodniku, sad u kojem statusu je tamo ne znam. Također, kad sam dobila upute za FET u potpisu je bio prof. Vlaisavljević kao voditelj.
> Nisam sigurna da je točna informacija da svima šibaju iste protokole. Ja sam bila u postupku  prije 2 godine, u grupi nas je bilo 9 parova sa 4 različita protokola (3 para su bila na dugom protokolu). Dvije prjateljice su mi svježe iz MB (09/2013), jedna sa kratkim, jedna sa dugim protokolom (dobitni postupak).


Super Brunaa za ove informacije, znači nije istina što selo priča, e to mi je baš drago čuti, pogotovo za protokole. Po pisanju na forumu i vremenu čekanja ipak se čini da je pritisak Hrvata s novim zakonom popustio, možeš li ti usporediti brojnost pacijenata prije dvije godine i sada?

----------


## Brunaa

> možeš li ti usporediti brojnost pacijenata prije dvije godine i sada?


Kad smo išli na ICSI prije 2 godine od 9 parova samo 3 su bila iz HR, ostalo BiH. A poslije kad sam bila na dva FET-a oba su mi potrefila vikendom i to jutro bi bile samo Slovenke koje idu preko zdravstvenog i jedna cura je bila iz Novog Sada na FET-u.
Frendice koje su mi bile u 9/2013 u postupku bilo je mješovito (BiH, HR, Novi Sad, Beograd). 

Tako da ne znam što bih rekla. Vjerujem da je popustio malo val ljudi iz HR (zbog novog zakona), a i iz BiH (dobar dio njih ide u Bahceci u Sarajevo, cijena je li la kao i u MB, s tim da ne moraš odsustvovati s posla 3 tjedna i manje više ako si blizu Sa možeš cijelo vrijeme biti kući što je velika prednost).

----------


## smarija

Drage moje zelim i ja da napisem koju rijec po pitanju postupka.Ja sam svoj postupak radila u Mariboru i danas sam imala punkciju,izvadjeno je 33 folikule i naravno zakacila hiper.U mojoj grupi je bilo 12 zena i bilo nas je sa svih strana Bosna,Srbija,Hrvatska i naravno Slovenija.Istina je da je najvise slovenki ali ima dosta parova sa strane.Sad cekam transfer pa laganini kuci.

----------


## bugaboo

> Drage moje zelim i ja da napisem koju rijec po pitanju postupka.Ja sam svoj postupak radila u Mariboru i danas sam imala punkciju,izvadjeno je 33 folikule i naravno zakacila hiper.U mojoj grupi je bilo 12 zena i bilo nas je sa svih strana Bosna,Srbija,Hrvatska i naravno Slovenija.Istina je da je najvise slovenki ali ima dosta parova sa strane.Sad cekam transfer pa laganini kuci.


Zelim ti uspjesan postupak, i nadam se da ce ti se smiriti jajnici :Love: 

Kad sam ja bila u MB jednoj curi koja je imala jako puno JS nisu htjeli raditi transfer u tom ciklusu bas zbog hiper pa budi spremna ako ti to kazu, cisto da se ne razocaras.

----------


## smarija

Bugaboo hvala ti na lijepim zeljama,znam za to i doktor ie rekao ali ja sam ga molila rekao je da ce vratiti jednu ali da ne smijem da mu se javim i da smjesta idem u bolnicu.Sutra odemo kod doktora pa cu vidjeti sta ce biti nadam se da se nece predomisliti  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

> Bugaboo hvala ti na lijepim zeljama,znam za to i doktor ie rekao ali ja sam ga molila rekao je da ce vratiti jednu ali da ne smijem da mu se javim i da smjesta idem u bolnicu.Sutra odemo kod doktora pa cu vidjeti sta ce biti nadam se da se nece predomisliti


smarija samo bi se voljela nadovezati na tvoj post- Imala si 33 jajne stanice?
U toj situaciji je iznimno opasno raditi transfer jer ako dođe do trudnoće, ona će pojačati hiperstimulaciju koja može biti vrlo opasna. A da ne pričam koliko je to bolno.
Vjerujem da će doktori ispravno postupiti i ne raditi transfer ukoliko procjene da to može ugroziti tebe.
U toj situaciji transfer će ti raditi u nekom od sljedećih ciklusa kad se tvoje tijelo smiri.
Sretno!!!

----------


## smarija

sve znam ovo mi je terci hiper i svaki put su mi do sad vracali embrije,prvi put sam imala 24 a drugi put 30 folikula.Meni je problem sto u fet-u koji sam i do sad radila ne mogu postici ovulaciju niti odgovarajucu debljinu endometrijama i zato insistiram da mi se radi transfer.

----------


## bubekica

> sve znam ovo mi je terci hiper i svaki put su mi do sad vracali embrije,prvi put sam imala 24 a drugi put 30 folikula.Meni je problem sto u fet-u koji sam i do sad radila ne mogu postici ovulaciju niti odgovarajucu debljinu endometrijama i zato insistiram da mi se radi transfer.


U fet-u odgovarajucu debljinu endometrija ne mozes postici niti estrofemom?
Od 33 folikula, koliko je bilo jajnih stanica? Ili je to broj jajnih stanica?

----------


## dijana 88

Smarija iz prethodnih postova sam vidjela da si iz Banja Luke kao i ja.Molim te da napises utiske iz Maribora kakvu terapiju si koristila i gdje si se smjestila.Ja se spremam kod njih u postupak za maj.Zelim ti dobitni postupak.

----------


## smarija

bubekice ne niti estrofem mi ne pomaze isla sam sa njim tri mjeseca i endic svega 6mm na 20-ti dan ciklusa,jednom smo uspjeli postici da dojde do 7mm i tad sam vracala ali nije uspjelo,sa hiperom sam uvijek ostajala trudna ali se zavrsilo pobacajem.Ne nzma koliko se oplodilo jer je juce radjena aspiracija sutra smo naruceni kod doktora pa ja se nadam da cemo suprug i ja dobiti vise informacija oko toga,koliko se oplodilo,koji dan ce se vracati nista jos uvijek ne znamo.
Dijana88 ja sam prezadovaljna sto se tice postupka u Mariboru,od klinike,doktora ma svega.Terapija je bila gonal+cetrotid,mada sam i prije koristila gonal.Smjestaj sam nasla kod cuvenog gospodina Stanka i bolje nisam mogla ni da zamislim,zaista se nisam pokajala sto sam se odlucila za Maribor.Ako te jos nesto interesuje pisi mi na pp.

----------


## dijana 88

Smarija ne mogu poslati pp jer sam se tek uclanila.Molim te da mi se javis na mail evo moja adresa dijanadjervida@gmail.com 
Imam par pitanja.

----------


## Brunaa

*smarija* da li je prof.Vlaisavljević još angažiran?
Sretno dalje!!!

----------


## smarija

Koliko sam ja mogla da primjetim prof.Vlaisavljevic radi punom parom i mislim da je i dalje angaziran.Jedino sto do kraja ove nedelje profesor nije tu neko je spomenuo da ide u Brisel pa zenama koje su juce imale FET radi dr.Reljic a i nama ostalim koji smo planirani sutra za FET ce takodje raditi dr.Reljic.
Hvala Brunaa  :Love:

----------


## majica 82

Smarija, želim ti puno sreće i da ovaj postupak bude dobitni  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam bila u MB u oktobru ali nažalost nije nam uspjelo. Mi smo zadovoljni MB, već se spremamo za sledeći postupak za par dana dolazimo na konsultacije.
Navijam za tebe i da nam dodješ u BL sa svojim mrvicama  :Very Happy:

----------


## smarija

Hvala Majice sutra je transfer i jos malo i kuci sam.Tebi svakako zelim puno srece u novom posutupku

----------


## smarija

Juce vracena jedna mrvica i sad polako sa Bozijom pomocu.Od 33 celije 20 se oplodilo juce na  peti dan zaledjeno je 7 blastica,a ostale su ostavljene do danas zbog malo sporijeg razvijanja.Transfer je radio dr.Reljic iskreno bilo mi je malo krivo sto do kraja nije zavrsio dr.Vlaisavljevic i to misljenje je trajalo dok nisam upoznala dr.Reljica koji je zaista divan jednostavno i on je osvojio mm i mene.

----------


## Mali Mimi

smarija i jesu još što uspjeli zalediti? Ovo što pišeš je sjajan rezultat 7 blastica+1 u tebi...sretno s betom!

----------


## Kadauna

smarija, sretno s betom i oprezno s HS, nadam se da ćeš to pomno pratiti u bolnici - ako se hiperstimulacija još i pojača. 

koju su ti štopericu dali? jesi bar tu izbjegla HCG/ovitrelle/brevactid/slično?

meni 33 j.s. stvarno impresivno ali i opasno zvuči. Držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## smarija

hvala cure,primila sam stopericu dobro je zasad,cim se vratim kuci u ponedeljak pravac bolnica.Od tri hipera prvi je bio najtezi a ovaj nekako najlaksi,za razliku od prije normalno disem, mogu da mokrim,sve mogu da jedem itd.Za ostale embrije niko mi nista nije javio cure koje su juce bile sa mnom na transferu kazu da obavijest salju postom

----------


## Argente

Podsjetnik za zaboravne, poticaj za neodlučne:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84111-v...ODA-neplodnost

----------


## smarija

Konacno sam juce dobila obavijest o stanju zaledjenih embrija i prezadovoljna sam sa stanjem od 33 celije punktirane 20 je oplodjeno,1 blastu su mi vratili a 15 blasti zaledili.Ja sam super u bolnici sam ,a  u petak tek radim betu.

----------


## bugaboo

Smarija to je super rezultat! Drzim fige za veliku betu i da se koju godinicu vratite po smrzlice tj. bracu i/ili seku.

----------


## Argente

Cure, dečki - tko još nije vidio, tko je zaboravio, tko je u mogućnosti: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84150-T...nosti-donacije

Hvala  :Heart:

----------


## smarija

Beta pozitivna 410

----------


## Argente

smarija, super, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  Javi se na Odbrojavanje!

----------


## dijana 88

Smarija cestitam.Zelim ti ugodnih i skolskih 9 mjeseci.Nadam se da cu i ja tvojim stopama.

----------


## smarija

Hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

A klinika u Mariboru ima novu web stranicu
predstojnik Odjela je dr. Milan Reljič

http://www.ukc-mb.si/oddelki-sluzbe-...logijo/osebje/

----------


## Bella16

Vidim da na ovom popisu nema sestre Jasne.
Meni je rečeno da ću krajem aprila dobiti protokol. 
Išla sam na konsultacije kod dr Vaisavljevića. Nemam pojma šta sada da očekujem.  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

koncem aprila? pa još imaš vremena punih mjesec dana za dobiti protokol i vjerujem da ćeš ga dobiti. Koliko ja vidim nema niti jedne sestre osim možda glavne navedene ovdje, tako da ne bih rekla da imaš razloga za brigu. 

Imaš njihov mail? Ako te što muči, napiši im mail i pitaj.

----------


## Bella16

Cure, dobila sam protokol.
Imam par pitanja, ako bi ste bile ljubazne.
Po protokolu, sa stimulacijom krećem 09.06., do tada ću uzimati kontracepcijske pilule. Inače, nigdje se ne spominje Superfakt ili kako se već zove, taj koji je uzima od 21. dana ciklusa.  :Unsure: 
Sestra mi je poslala i cijene lijekova, ali to meni ništa ne znači, jer ne znam ni otprilike koliko mi treba. Možete li mi dati neke prosječne količine, da mogu napraviti bilo kakvu finansijsku kontrukciju.
I ako mi neko može poslati kontakt od gospodina Stanka koji izdaje apartmane.

 :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Brunaa

*Bella16* ako ćeš ići na prvi uzv u MB onda nemoj ništa kupovati, tamo će ti sve lijepo objasniti (a ako i imaš negdje povoljnije, onda u MB kupiš za taj ili eventualno za dva dana). Inače, nije baš uobičajeno da se kupuje odjednom za cijeli postupak, nego od uzv do uzv, jer postoji mogućnost uvijek da ti se smanji stimulacija (kao što je to bilo meni). Ako pak nećeš ići na prvi uzv u MB onda piši u MB, pitaj sve što ti nije jasno. (ps. ako ti se ne spominje Sup.onda ti ni nije u protokolu). Teško je tu pričati o bilo kakvim količinama ne poznajući vaše dijagnoze i hormonsku sliku.

Kontak od gosp. Stanka je: 00386 41 239 610.

Sretno!!!

----------


## JelTom

Pozdrav curkama,
da li je koja išla skoro u Ljubljanu? Jel itko tamo radio PGD?
Hvala

----------


## Runa

Bok svima!

Htjeli bi u Mb pokupiti smrzlića. Poslali smo mail, ali nitko nam ne odgovara, prije su bili vrlo brzi. Jel ima netko da je nedugo kontaktirao mb? Hvala

----------


## dudadudaduda

Bok ,evo mi smo u kontaktu s Mb. u dogovoru da bi u postupak za novembar.
čekala sam jedno tjedan dana njihov odgovor.

----------


## Runa

Hvala, dudadudaduda.  :Smile: 

A kojim putem kontaktirate, telefonom ili mejlom? Koja adresa? jer nama se još ne javljaju. A i ne žuri nam se.

----------


## dudadudaduda

kontaktiramo mejlom ,na mejl     ivf.mb@ukc-mb.si  ,a pislala sam i na mejl sestre Jasne ali sad mi ona stalno piše s ovog meila. 
kad vi planirate za Mb?

----------


## Runa

A tako. Hvala ti.  :Smile:  Valjda i mm piše na tu adresu. :D
ne znam kad ćemo, čekamo upute za pripremu fet-a, a i meni još nije skroz sazrela želja za novom trudnoćom, a bome ni porodom.  :utezi:  Važem, ja bih još jednu bebu, ali...
U kakvom ste vi postupku? Isto fet? Što sve treba od pretraga?

----------


## dudadudaduda

Mi smo ti u novom pokušaju sa cijelom stimulacijom ,ponovo ispočetka, idemo po drugu bebu ,imamo dečka koji će skoro tri godine,njega smo dobili iz drugog feta , poslije rođenja bebača ,bili smo još na dva feta ,ali ništa ,pa smo se odlučili da idemo ponovo probati.
Evo ni meni se sad ne javljaju nikako ,pisala mi sestra Jasna dva dana za redom "javit ću vam se sutra",a sad se uopće ne javlja ,tak da neznam ni ja točno šta se događa ,a valjda će se javiti danas sam im opet pisala pa ćemo vidjeti dali će odgovoriti.

----------


## Runa

Evo, mm se čuo s jasnom telefonski jer nam ništa nisu javljali. Meni se taj fet čini kompliciran ludo, još mi i ciklusi malo plešu nakon poroda. I mi bi isto bi po drugu bebu, a curka nam sad ima 14 mjeseci. Moramo obaviti sve te silne pretrage, ja sebe malo posložiti posložiti pa ćemo vidjeti. 4 smrzlića nam je ostalo. Planiramo ih ispucati i to je to. Ako ne uspije, ne mislim više u stimulirane postupke jer mi je bilo prebolno prvi put.
Probajte i vi telefonom dobiti Mb, kao do podne se javljaju. 
Sretnooo!  :Smile:

----------


## maca2

Vidim da je malo zamrla ova tema...šta nitko ne ide u Sloveniju više?  :Sad: 
Runa, jesi išla na FET?
Ja sam na FET-u u ponedjeljak, ovo mi je 1. u životu pa sam malo zbunjena, dobila sam sve potrebne info iz MB - nažalost imamo samo 1 "smrzlića", blastocistu - ali tješim se da je i jedan dovoljan za uspjeh.
Koliki je postotak uspješnosti odmrzavanja i implantacije nakon FET-a, ima netko taj podatak? Posebno me to za MB zanima...  :Wink:

----------


## Argente

maco2, sretno u MB!
Našla sam neku prezentaciju o smrznutim blasticama koju je radio baš mariborski biolog pa baci oko: http://www.neplodnost.hr/media/syste...rification.pdf

----------


## maca2

Hvala Argente  :Klap:

----------


## Runa

Sretno maca2  :Smile:  . Javi sve kako je bilo.

Mi se nekako teško odlučujemo zbog mojeg zdravstvenog stanja i problematične prve trudnoće, ništa još poduzimali nismo, samo smo tražili upute.

----------


## maca2

Evo javljam da nazalost nista od mog FET-a  :Sad:  , embrij nije prezivio odmrzavanje. I lijecnici su se iznenadili jer kazu za je uspjesnost odmrzavanja veca od 90%, a i bio je vrlo perspektivan kod zamrzavanja. Nazalost nema objektivnog razloga zasto se to dogodilo. Nasa MB prica ovim je zavrsena...to nam je bio jedini "eskimic". Sada je na nama teska odluka sto i kako dalje, ici li u novi postupak sve ispocetka ili odustati od ideje drugog djeteta...

----------


## Runa

zao mi je, maco.

----------


## darmar

Cure, je li ima neko da je u postupku u Mb, ja sam trenutno krenula s Femodenom, u ovoj grupi sam koja  s injekcijama kreće oko 9.6. S tim da moram odraditi histeroskopiju u Mb oko 25.5. jer imam polip oko 6 mm, a pošto nam je ovo zadnja šansa sa zamrznutim spermićima ništa ne smijemo prepustiti slučaju.  Uz to jučer nalaz brisa pokazao izoliranu bakteriju ureaplasmu :Sad:  Nadam se da ćemo beštiju uništiti terapijom sumameda ...
Ako ima neko isto u postupku, javite se  :Shock:

----------


## Ally71

Cure,
koliko se sad ceka u Mariboru?

----------


## Kadauna

U Mariboru vise nema cekanja na postupak -dodjes  na razgovor/konzultacije i ako imate sve potrebne nalaze tad se vec sa sljedecom menstruacijom moze krenuti.

----------


## mag

> U Mariboru vise nema cekanja na postupak -dodjes  na razgovor/konzultacije i ako imate sve potrebne nalaze tad se vec sa sljedecom menstruacijom moze krenuti.


Cure evo da malo ozivimo ovu temu....imam osjecaj da se manje ide  za Sloveniju,kao  nekad....
Bila  sam u postupku ovaj mjesec,u MB,ovo  mi je drugi put,prvi je bio kraj 2012,i tad smo dobili nas zivotić.....Zeljela sam samo reći kako je vise  manje sve ostalo isto,jedino sto sad  umjesto Gonala koriste Bemfolu(jeftinija verzija),nema Vlaisavljevića,sad je glavni predstojnik Reljić,i meni su teži bili u dogovaranju meilovima....(navodno ih nisu dobijali,tako bi mi rekla Jasna).Sve u svemu uvijek su jednako profesionalni i ljubazni!Eto sad samo cekamo.....i nadamo se najboljem!Toliko o nasem Mariboru,nekako sei emocionalno vežeš za njega,nakon sto imas nesto vezano za njega,a to ti je danas Ono najvaznije na svijetu!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## veseli osmjeh

Cure, ima nas još koji vjeruju u Maribor

----------


## ljube

Ovo sam tek danas skuzila, mozda ce nekome biti korisno:
http://www.ukc-mb.si/ivf/zunajtelesn...agnostika-pgd/

----------


## Inesz

Ljube, jesu dali rezultate za 2014.?

----------


## ljube

Koliko vidim, ne.

----------


## Runa

Helou. Evo mi odradili transfer smrzlića jučer.  :Smile:  Baš i nema gužve.

----------


## pak

Cure kopiram post ako vam je promaklo. Dvije minute vam treba  :Smile: 
* Pomozite Mirni da napiše diplomski rad* 

 Dragi svi, 
naša Mirna, aktivistica i volonterka obraća vam se molbom za ispunjavanje kratkog upitnika.
Upitnik   "Načini prikupljanja i davanja informacija na forumu udruge Roda -   podforum potpomognuta oplodnja" koristit će u svrhu istraživanja za   istoimeni diplomski rad iz područja informacijske pismenosti na   Filozofskom fakultetu Sveučilišta u Zagrebu.
Ukoliko imate dodatnih pitanja vezanih za upitnik slobodno joj se obratite na mirna.curkovic@gmail.com
Mirna vam zahvaljuje!

http://goo.gl/forms/1YX7UzgaTV

----------


## Darmar1

Dobar dan, nova sam na forumu i želim opisati svoje iskustvo s potpomognutnom u Sloveniji. Znam koliko je meni značilo i koliko sam puta pročitala iskustva ljudi koja se s ovim problemom susreću i zaista ne želim biti sebična.
Naime, proces je u toku, danas smo aspirirali jajca ali ja sam nestrpljiva da kažem šta imam 
Prva poseta dr Rešu je bila 29.2.2016. u Ljubljani, bili smo spremni platiti vantelesnu oplodnju i dok nismo skupili pare (cc 2000e) nismo kretali, no međutim kad smo došli tamo dr nas je pitao da li imamo zdravstveno osiguranje, koje imamo jer živimo i radimo i Slo i rekao da nema potrebe da mi plaćamo, nego će sve ići preko osiguranja... 
razlog našeg prvog direktnog odlaska je bila neupućenost u dužinu trajanja i proceduru preko zdravstvenog, zaista smo mislili da ćemo ovako brže doći na red, međutim kad je dr Reš u pitanju to nije tako, jer se kod njega, bukvalno, za par dana dolazi na red. Muž je uradio spermogram, za koji nije imao uput i platili smo ga 45e. Spermogram je bio u redu.
ja sam uzela (bez ikakvih problema) uput od ginekologa a mm od lekara opšte prakse, uz fotokopiran izveštaj spermograma od dr Reša. Potom sam radila hormone, 3.dan ciklusa 4 razlicite vrste, dr Reš pri prvom pregledu napiše koje hormone treba izvaditi i preporuči laboratoriju, ali mislim da ne bi pravio problem ako se ne radi u toj laboratoriji. Hormoni koštaju oko 85e. Na rezultate istih se čeka oko mesec dana. E to je najduže što se čeka kod njega a da ipak nije do njega
Ja sam krv za nalaze hormona dala 14.3.2016. a 18.4.bila na konsultacijama kod dr (kad su došli rezultati). Sledeće viđenje je zakazao ne za maj (jer verovali ili ne, nije bilo mesta da mm i ja uđemo u proces, dakle čovek ima toliko posla da je to ludilo),nego za jun tj. 2.dan ciklisa da dođemo oboje, obavezno i donesemo sve što imamao od papira sa sobom.
18.4kad sam bila mi je takođe radio UZ i tada je bio jedan vidljiv folikul veličine 26mm bez ikakve stimulacije dr je bio zadovoljan.
30.5. je bio 2.dan ciklusa i otišli smo u Ljubljanu mm i ja (zaboravih reći da se dr u međuvremenu preselio, takođe je u Ljubljani ali na drugom, malo zabačenijem mestu ali je zgrada koja je napravljena i deo u kom radi svetska), tada nam je dao hormone... kasnije ću napisati kako se zovu. Morala sam da primim jaku stimulaciju (slabo se razumem ali sam po reakcijama dr shvatila da je jaka hormonska terapija), jer mi je AMH bio na veoma niskom nivou (kako su mi objasnili to je hormon koji pokazuje koliko je ostalo jajnih ćelija u mom organizmu i da nije baš na zavidnom nivou 
Tada nastaje nervoza, zabrinutost i loše raspoloženje, stalna pomisao da možda više nemam jajašaca i veoma težak period psihičke pripreme za neizvesnost
Hormone (dve različite injekcije) sam davala sama sebi svako jutro u 6h. Na to ne znam šta bih rekla, malo peče, malo boli ali se upraksaš i ide.. što se mora nije teško
8.dan od početka ciklusa, dakle posle 6 datih inekcija (odnosno 12) ponovo se ide kod njega na UZ... tada je video da mi je materica zadebljala i bila je debljine 17mm što je zadovoljavajuće i izmerio mi je jedan od folikula koji je bio 35mm. Zakazao je viđenje za dva dana uz UZ i nastavak davanja inekcija. Na sledećem viđenju smo uradili UZ i dobili STOP inekciju koju smo morali aplicirati isti dan, uveče u 20h jer je aspiraciju (vađenje jajnih ćelija) zakazao za četvrtak 9.6.tj danas
ta STOP inekcija se takođe daje u trbuh i ona je malo drugačija (više je ima i malo više peče). 
I konačno, za mene, dan koji će mi reći u kakvom sam stanju  :Wink: 
Aspiracija se radi u Postojni, u krugu bolnice, uputstva sva dobijete od njega i ljudi koji rade na informacijama u plavoj zgradi bolnice tako da ga lako pronalazite, kad smo stigli, jedan par je bio pre nas ali vam oni zakažu pa mislim da se ni ne čeka. Prozvala nas je doktorica koja je tražila da potpišemo neku saglasnost, objasnila proceduru, mm dala bočicu za ejakulat a ja sam otišla na skidanje... Moram da naglasim da pre ovog postupka mokraćni mehur mora biti potpuno prazan. 
Sama aspiracija se obavlja bez anestezije i to je meni (za sada) najbolniji deo celog procesa, traje oko 10 -ak minuta, potom se sačeka još malo i dobije se izveštaj koliko jajašaca je izdvojeno, u našem slučaju je to 6... danas ceo dan odmaram, bol je prisutan ali izdržljiv... prenos jajaca nam je zakazan za subotu 11.6.  veoma sam nestrpljiva i iskreno se nadam najboboljem  :Smile: 
Sigurna sam da nisam sve napisala, kao i to da će biti potrebna dodatna pojašnjenja oko nekih stvari. Sta god da je potrebno, slobodno se obratite, vrlo rado ću podeliti iskustvo
Pozdrav

----------


## Mala0209

Darmar1 hvala ti sto si podjelila svoje iskustvo. Mi se spremamo u 10. mj na IVF kod dr.Res, pa mi svako iskustvo dobro dode. Na pregledu sam bila u 6.mj kod doktorice, kcerke dr. Resa i ostavila mi je stvarno dobar dojam. Kako dr.Res nije bio prisutan zaboravila sam pitati, da li znas jel postupak radi samo doktor ili i doktorica?

----------


## Frixie

Dižem temu: jel tko radio PGD/PGS u slovenskim klinikama?

----------


## Inesz

Čini mi se da imajujako duge liste čekanja, a i pitanje je koliko postupaka rade godišnje.
Evo adresa, pa ako ih budeš kontaktirala, javi sto saznas.
http://www.kclj.si/index.php?dir=/st...insko_genetiko

----------


## Inesz

http://www.kclj.si/index.php?dir=/pa...insko_genetiko

----------


## Frixie

Hvala. Ako ću ih kontaktirati, ostavim frišku info.

----------


## Inesz

prema mojim saznanjima Slovenija nema laboratorij za PGD. uzorci se šalju na PGD u Rim.


cijena konzultacija kod liječnika - genetičara u Ljubljani je oko 75 eura. čekanje na konzultacije oko 2 mjeseca, a na PGD oko godinu dana.

pravo na PGD imaju osiguranici do 40. godine.

cijena PGD približno 6 000 - 7 000 eura.

većina iznosa refundira se preko tiskanice E112.

----------


## darmar

cure ima li itko da ide u postupak u Mb? Poslala sam im mail za dogovor za FET u 9 mj., ali nitko se ne javlja :Sad:

----------


## Mala0209

Pozdrav svima, htjela bi podijeliti moje LOSE iskustvo sa doktoricom Res u Ljubljani. Dakle bili smo u 11/2016 na IVF-u, napravili pregled, dogovorili se za terapiju i krenuli u postupak.
Od 9 folikula smo dobili 6 jajnih stanica, samo jedna je bila zrela jer mi ocito terapija nije pogodena. Vratili su mi tu jednu 5. dan, i na zalost nista. 
S obzirom da mi je suprug zbog posla cesto odsutan, napravili smo veliku pauzu i dogovorili sa doktoricom da krecemo u novi postupak u 8.mjesecu. Rekla mi je da joj se javim prvi dan ciklusa sa svjezim nalazima i onda cemo odrediti terapiju i odmah krenuti.

I tu prica krece u drugim smjeru...posaljem poruku u nedjelju da sam dobila stvari i imam nalaze, i da mi javi kada sutradan trebam doci da krenem s terapijom. Na poruku mi uopce ne odgovara, zovem, nakon 10.zvona se napokon javi i kaze mi da jos nisu poceli raditi i da joj se javim u 9.mjesecu pa cemo vidjeti da li moze krenuti tad?!? Wtf?!? 

Jako neozbiljno i neprofesionalno i jos mi kaze da nije ona meni nista sa sigurnoscu rekla?! Uopce mi nista nisu javili, odnos prema pacijentu nula!! Apsolutno ju ne zelim vise vidjeti ni preporuciti nikome!!!

Naravno da meni taj mjesec znaci sve jer sljedeci mijesec moj suprug nije tu, da mi je javila na vrijeme bi nas dvoje donijeli odluku da li cemo ici negdje drugo da ne gubimo vrijeme ili cemo cekati, ovako smo izgubili priliku birati zbog neodgovorne i neprofesionalne dr. Ursule Res. Sram je moze biti. 

Eto toliko, cisto da imate info ukoliko je netko razmisljao ici kod nje, savjetujem nadite nekog profesionalnijeg kome je stalo do pacijenta

----------


## Mojca

Frendica iz Slovenije kreće... pita me kuda da ide... 
A ja ne znam što bi joj rekla. Ima li friških iskustava iz Slovenije?

----------


## darmar

Zasto je ova tema zamrla, gdje su cure koje su u postupcima u Mb???
Evo ja da dam vjetar u leda makar onima sto citaju i idu gore,moja beta jucer na 13dpt 442,04, a FET dvije blastice bio 21.10.'17. SRETNO SVIMA~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

darmar, ovo je bio FET iz prvog postupka, onog iz kojeg si rodila već?  :Smile: 

promjenom zakona 2012. kada je ponovno dozvoljeno zamrzavanje embrija i otklonjena odredba o oplodnji najviše 3 jajne stanice, čini se da naši parovi vrlo rijetko idu u Sloveniju na MPO postupke.

veseli tvoj uspjeh i važno je održati temu aktivnom.

sretno!

----------


## darmar

Inesz, da ovo je bio prvi FET iz postupka u kome se rodio moj sincic :Heart: 
...znam da je mnogo manje parova iz RH, ali ih ipak bude ...bilo bi mi drago zbog drugih cura da podijele svoja iskustva i iz Mb...

----------

